# [OFF] ATI : le nouveau choix du libre !

## Magic Banana

L'attitude d'ATI vis à vis de la communauté libre devient de plus en plus sympathique :

http://www.0xdeadbeef.com/weblog/?p=302

http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/06/amd-announces-plans-to-open-up-ati-graphics-drivers/

----------

## xaviermiller

bah, y a pas de jeux DirectX 11 pour linux   :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

De plus en plus sympathique ou de moins en moins antipathique?

Moi je vote pour la deuxième solution.

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, c'est excellent ! Nous pourrons efin comparer ATI, nVidia (et les autres) en performances réelles.

Maintenant, j'attends la réaction de nVidia  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Perso j'ai toujours été content des perfs des drivers NVidia.

J'avoue que le fait que leurs drivers soient relativement à jour et fonctionnel me rend plus tolérant sur le fait qu'ils soient closed-source.

Pis honnêtement, faut quand même toucher méchamment pour capter du code aussi low level qu'un driver de CG non?? (question inside)

----------

## xaviermiller

me too, suis sous nVidia & drivers proprio. Mais les "100% free" aiment avoir des drivers AUSSI libres.

(perso m'en fous)

----------

## kwenspc

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=821&num=1

Je n'ai vu que des améliorations depuis que je suis passé à Ati. Et le simple fait qu'ils soient plus sympa avec l'open-source qu'Nvidia me conforte dans ce choix. Et côté jeux le peu que j'ai essayé (S.T.A.L.K.E.R par ex) sous wine bah ça tourne au poil.

Par contre si on ne joue pas et que la 3D importe peu (allez: juste le minimum) arrêtez de vous poser la question ati/nvidia, prenez Intel les drivers sont full open-source au moins  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Euh, si mes souvenirs sont bons, NVidia bosse avec freedesktop.org ou un truc du genre. C'est pas par la volonté du St Esprit que Compiz & Co tournent sous NVidia sans XGL ou Aiglx  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Euh, si mes souvenirs sont bons, NVidia bosse avec freedesktop.org ou un truc du genre. C'est pas par la volonté du St Esprit que Compiz & Co tournent sous NVidia sans XGL ou Aiglx 

 

Ils sont obligés si il veulent que leur drivers fournissent les briques de bases à tout ce dont à besoin beryl & co. T'inquiètes, c'est dans l'intérêt d'Nvidia de faire ça. Par contre, je trouve dommage qu'ils aient pas fait en sorte que ce soit compatible AIGLX, mais sans doute n'apprécient ils pas que cette couche d'abstraction soit open-source.

----------

## Temet

Ils jugeaient la solution mauvaise si mes souvenirs sont bons... et je ne vois pas en quoi c'est mal de gérer directement le bouzin plutot que passer par une couche d'abstraction, je dirais même que ça me parait mieux.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ils jugeaient la solution mauvaise si mes souvenirs sont bons... et je ne vois pas en quoi c'est mal de gérer directement le bouzin plutot que passer par une couche d'abstraction, je dirais même que ça me parait mieux.

 

Dans leur optique proprio oui c'est mieux. Ce qui me parait bien avec AIXGL c'est de vouloir normaliser via cette couche pas mal de chose. L'idée c'est que quelque soit le driver le reste ne varie pas et est full compatible tout le temps. C'est surtout intéressant pour les applis au dessus d'AIXGL en fait (les desktop manager et consors). Une seule norme et hop: ça doit tourner quoiqu'il arrive en dessous.

----------

## xaviermiller

oui mais ça fait une couche logicielle en plus, donc légère perte de performances

et pour une opération de bas niveau, c'est trop pénalisant

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oui mais ça fait une couche logicielle en plus, donc légère perte de performances
> 
> et pour une opération de bas niveau, c'est trop pénalisant

 

Entre ça et voir à chaque driver la reconstruction de la roue...

----------

## Temet

[je dis ptet des conneries]Il est mignon ton "vouloir normaliser", mais il semble que XGL est apparu avant Aiglx. Seulement ça n'a pas plu à Monsieur Redhat (qui aime avoir la plus grosse) et qui dans son effet habituel "tout pour notre gueule" n'a eu que faire du premier pas fait par Novell pour lancer son truc de son coté... au lieu d'essayer d'apporter sa contribution à XGL dans la vue d'en faire une norme.

On dit ce qu'on veut de Novell, n'empêche qu'un paquet d'innovations niveau desktop vient d'eux.

Donc, bien que tu sois une des personnes qui me soit la plus sympathique ici, ton raisonnement : "NVidia c'est des cons, ils ont pas voulu de Aiglx parce que c'est pas d'eux", bah tu peux le faire aussi en faisant un s/NVidia/Redhat et s/Aiglx/Xgl.

Faut arrêter que dire que le monde du libre c'est le monde des bisounours. Redhat et Novell, c'est des putains de requins comme les autres![/j'ai ptet dit des conneries]

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> [je dis ptet des conneries]Il est mignon ton "vouloir normaliser", mais il semble que XGL est apparu avant Aiglx. Seulement ça n'a pas plu à Monsieur Redhat (qui aime avoir la plus grosse) et qui dans son effet habituel "tout pour notre gueule" n'a eu que faire du premier pas fait par Novell pour lancer son truc de son coté... au lieu d'essayer d'apporter sa contribution à XGL dans la vue d'en faire une norme.
> 
> On dit ce qu'on veut de Novell, n'empêche qu'un paquet d'innovations niveau desktop vient d'eux.
> 
> Donc, bien que tu sois une des personnes qui me soit la plus sympathique ici, ton raisonnement : "NVidia c'est des cons, ils ont pas voulu de Aiglx parce que c'est pas d'eux", bah tu peux le faire aussi en faisant un s/NVidia/Redhat et s/Aiglx/Xgl.
> ...

 

Bouh faut pas le prendre comme ça  :Razz: 

Je connaissais pas cette histoire Novell/RedHat. Mais XGL n'est plus développé je crois, si? (AIXGL est en effet apparu après et amha c'est déjà plus abouti, ça bouffe moins de ram etc...). 

Ceci dit je suis d'accord, c'est dommage qu'ils aient pas bossé ensemble pour un truc unifié ça aurait été plus constructif (et ça explique sans doute pourquoi Nvidia a pas voulu se mêlé de ça, peut-être). Et j'ai en aucun cas dis qu'Nvidia étaient des cons, je dis juste qu'ils ont une visions 100% proprio c'est pas pareil (la qualité de leur produit se ressens pas pour autant donc tant mieux dans ce cas là)

Mais le constat: Intel est 100 compatible AIXGL, Ati va l'être aussi... bref manque plus qu'Nvidia, qui prefère faire bande à part. Bon ok, si ça les réussis. Mais bientôt on va pouvoir se retrouver avec des systèmes 100% open-source (c'est déjà possible si on prend une CG intel - bon bien evidemment je ne parle pas d'autres matos comme pas mal de carte wifi, etc...), et le seul à pas vouloir évoluer dans ce sens c'est Nvidia. C'est dommage c'est tout.

----------

## anigel

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oui mais ça fait une couche logicielle en plus, donc légère perte de performances
> 
> et pour une opération de bas niveau, c'est trop pénalisant

 

C'est pourtant le principe de TCP/IP. Mais quand on voit les bénéfices...

----------

## Temet

@kwenspc : ah non mais je suis pas énervé hein ^^

Pour NVidia, c'est pas à cause de la baston XGL/Aiglx, je crois qu'ils trouvaient que les solutions étaient une mauvaise idée. N'empêche qu'au début, pour lire une vidéo sous Compiz, y a quasiment qu'avec NVidia que ça marchait sans problème  :Wink: .

Perso je serais étonné que NVidia libère des sources ou des specs, à moins que la libération des specs d'ATI aient un impact majeur... ce qui, IMHO, n'aura pas d'impact avant de toute manière plus d'une année.

Enfin bref. Si les drivers ATI sont enfin de bonne facture et aussi simples à installer que ceux d'NVidia, tant mieux. Si en plus la libération des specs permet un driver libre performant, bah encore mieux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vdemeester

l'histoire XGL/AIGLX je crois qu'au départ ça part du constat de Red Hat que XGL est un patch monsteurx (gentillement) pas si intégré que ça à Xorg. Et le point de vue de Red Hat était d'avoir un truc qui 'fit' totalement avec Xorg..

(bon après, je raconte peut-être des conneries  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Magic Banana

J'aime bien lancer des trolls...  :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

Oh comme c'est trop bon  :Very Happy: 

Alors, à quand la new version ???

----------

## El_Goretto

Oui, parce que bon, ça avait beau être du bugfix jusqu'à la 8.40, c'est toujours la 8.35 qui est la dernière "bugfree" chez moi  :Smile: 

La 8.41, la vraiment vraie nouvelle version, ça, on peut dire qu'on l'attend...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Oui, parce que bon, ça avait beau être du bugfix jusqu'à la 8.40, c'est toujours la 8.35 qui est la dernière "bugfree" chez moi 
> 
> La 8.41, la vraiment vraie nouvelle version, ça, on peut dire qu'on l'attend...

 

... et elle arrive ce mois-ci avec des performances largement accrues !

Voilà des informations plus fraîches et plus précises concernant la libéralisation des pilotes d'ATI. Le 10 septembre nous pourrons jeter un coup d'il aux spécifications techniques et au code !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

ouin j'avais déjà donné le lien! (bon ok ok c'est parti en troll après, cei dit c'était instructif)

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ouin j'avais déjà donné le lien! (bon ok ok c'est parti en troll après, cei dit c'était instructif)

 

Pas le deuxième qui est encore plus intéressant (licences envisagées, dates précises, raisons de la libéralisation progressive de la partie 3D, etc.)!.

----------

## nykos

moi j'attend pas trop la 8.41 vu qu'ils annoncent pas grand chose de nouveau pour les anciens modèles comme la mienne

par contre la 8.42 apportera le support d'AIGLX   :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

 *nykos wrote:*   

> moi j'attend pas trop la 8.41 vu qu'ils annoncent pas grand chose de nouveau pour les anciens modèles comme la mienne
> 
> par contre la 8.42 apportera le support d'AIGLX  

 

Donc dans deux mois ça sera bon   :Very Happy: 

J'attend vraiment avec impatiente le support d'AIGLX.

----------

## kwenspc

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjA1Mw

et http://www.x.org/docs/AMD/

Si ça peut convaincre les plus sceptiques  :Razz: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

Après tant d'années, c'est presque incroyable non ?

L'architecture des drivers est un peu compliquée a comprendre pour ma part donc merci de rectifier :

cela veut t il dire que les futur drivers amd libre vont implementer l'OpenGL en abandonnant MESA ? 

il me semble que le driver proprio comporte FireGL qui est sous forme de binaire.

on peut feliciter ATI de sa décision en tout cas  :Smile: 

EDIT: en parcourant la doc , je suis tombé sur ca :

 *Quote:*   

> Caution: 	The AMD Proprietary Linux driver version 8.41.7 is not recommended for use on ATI Radeon X1900 series of products and lower. Using this driver on any of the following products may result in stability issues. AMD recommends using the AMD Proprietary Linux driver version 8.40.4

 

attention donc ! ce driver est surtout destiné aux cartes HD.

----------

## RickyLoad

Salut à tous 

Bon a priori les news ont l'air d'aller ds ce sens !

```

AMD fournit plus de 900 pages de spécifications pour ses GPU

Posté par dark_moule (). Modéré le jeudi 13 septembre à 16:00.

Doc

Que ceux qui s'inquiétaient, lors de la publication d'AMD de fournir les spécifications de ses cartes, se rassurent. AMD n'aura en effet pas tardé à tenir ses promesses et ce sont plus de 900 pages de spécifications qui ont été données par Matthew Tippett à la fin du X Developer Summit à David Airlie.

Rappelons le, Matthew Tippett occupe le poste de Engineering Manager dans la section Linux Core Engineering chez AMD, tandis que David Airlie est impliqué dans plusieurs projets open source, dont le Direct Rendering Infrastructure (DRI).

Ce dernier a été contacté par AMD il y a plusieurs mois afin de concrétiser ce projet. Il ne s'agit pour l'instant que des spécifications 2D des cartes basées sur les chipsets M56 et rv630, mais d'autres documentations, dont des spécifications 3D, sont à venir et nous en sommes tous très impatients. De plus, ces documentations sont fournies sans qu'il soit nécessaire aux développeurs de signer un NDA (Non Disclosure Agreement).

David Airlie indique également sur son site que la société Novell est en train de développer un pilote basé sur ces documents et qu'il devrait être disponible d'ici la semaine prochaine.

```

==> http://airlied.livejournal.com/

==> http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_543~119372,00.html

ben reste plus qu'à attendre une tite semaine, mais çà sent bon tout çà   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

ça fait plaisir de voir qu'on est pas lu   :Twisted Evil: 

Bon en même temps une news en français ça peut être lut par tout le monde il est vrai.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> EDIT: en parcourant la doc , je suis tombé sur ca :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Caution: 	The AMD Proprietary Linux driver version 8.41.7 is not recommended for use on ATI Radeon X1900 series of products and lower. Using this driver on any of the following products may result in stability issues. AMD recommends using the AMD Proprietary Linux driver version 8.40.4 
> 
> attention donc ! ce driver est surtout destiné aux cartes HD.

 

Et mmmm......

Rendez moi radeon!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Salut

```

ça fait plaisir de voir qu'on est pas lu :twisted:

Bon en même temps une news en français ça peut être lut par tout le monde il est vrai.

```

Effectivement ton post en parlait, excuse moi kwenspc

Mais je voulais just le préciser en fr , on maitrise pas tous la langue de "Shakespeare" sur le bout des doigts   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nykos

 *Quote:*   

> Caution: 	The AMD Proprietary Linux driver version 8.41.7 is not recommended for use on ATI Radeon X1900 series of products and lower. Using this driver on any of the following products may result in stability issues. AMD recommends using the AMD Proprietary Linux driver version 8.40.4

 

j'ai souvenir d'avoir lu quelque part qu'à partir des 8.41 les HD seront supportées mais que pour l'instant ils ont beaucoup de bugs avec les autre cartes

donc faudra surement attendre la 8.42 pour les vieilles cartes, avec l'arrivée de AIGLX !!

----------

## DuF

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> Salut à tous 
> 
> Bon a priori les news ont l'air d'aller ds ce sens !
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je crois que la meilleure chose dans tout ça, disons plutot la cerise sur le gâteau, c'est l'absence de NDA !

Et puis, ne serait-ce qu'un bon pilote 2D libre pour l'ensemble des cartes, ce serait déjà mieux que le principal concurrent. Car Nvidia a un pilote libre avec Xorg certes, mais qu'est-ce qu'il est peu performant comparé au pilote propriétaire, même simplement pour la 2D   :Confused: 

Là, sincèrement, je ne veux pas dire, mais après le fort de Xfree pour aboutir à Xorg, je crois que ce que vient de faire AMD c'est un tournant majeur pour nos bureaux libres !

----------

## titoucha

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *ryo-san wrote:*   EDIT: en parcourant la doc , je suis tombé sur ca :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Caution: 	The AMD Proprietary Linux driver version 8.41.7 is not recommended for use on ATI Radeon X1900 series of products and lower. Using this driver on any of the following products may result in stability issues. AMD recommends using the AMD Proprietary Linux driver version 8.40.4 
> 
> attention donc ! ce driver est surtout destiné aux cartes HD. 
> ...

 

J'ai testé et ça foire avec ma 1950.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tatoo

Toujours concernant les drivers ATI qui je trouve ont énormement progréssé donc de ce fait remonté dans mon estime  :Very Happy:  , quelqu'un a t'il reussi à faire fonctionner les ati-drivers stable (8.39.4) avec Le PowerPlay (Option "DynamicClocks") avec une Radeon Xpress ? car mas Xpress 1100 fonctionne à merveille (>2500 fps) celà dit je n'arrive ni à faire passer le DPMS ni le PowerPlay dans xorg... strange  :Shocked: 

vivement que les Xpress soient full supported open sources  :Cool: 

----------

## loopx

Patience patience, tout viens à point à qui sait attendre   :Cool: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> tout viens à point à qui s'ai attendre

 

heing?  :Neutral: 

----------

## nykos

ça sert à quoi le powerplay ?

----------

## widan

 *nykos wrote:*   

> ça sert à quoi le powerplay ?

 

Economie d'énergie, c'est un peu comme le SpeedStep mais pour la carte graphique.

----------

## El_Goretto

@tatoo: tu as vu qu'il y avait un post sur le sujet dans la section howto fr? Il date, à voir si tu peux en tirer quelque chose.

----------

## Magic Banana

Contrairement à ce que certains craignaient; le développement du pilote libre avance à un rythme effréné. Phoronix parle maintenant de "Weekly Report" :

 *www.phoronix.com wrote:*   

> To the public, this open-source AMD driver isn't even a month old but it's accelerating at a phenomenal rate. This progress is in fact quicker than we expected even after we learned internally that Novell would be doing much of the development work with the open NDA-free specifications. As we shared in that same article, by the end of the year these developers hope to complete the 2D work and then move onto the 3D work. We will be back with more RadeonHD driver coverage as the developments continue.

 

----------

## Temet

Je ne vois pas le rythme effréné.

Les gars de Novell bossent depuis quelques mois (3 je crois, à confirmer) je crois déjà, et la 2D sera finie fin d'année.

Ca fera donc 5 bons mois rien que pour la 2D. J'y connais pas lourd mais m'est d'avis que la 3D, c'est un boulot hautement plus long et difficile.

Attention, je ne critique pas le boulot! Je félicite même les mecs qui font le driver car à mes yeux, étant données les cartes d'aujourd'hui et qu'en plus les drivers doivent supporter plusieurs GPU, ça représente un boulot de Titan!

Certes ça avance, à la vitesse ou ça peut avancer... mais un driver complet qui dépote sa mère avant fin de l'été prochain (soit grosso merdo un an après que Novell ait eu les specs) serait pour moi une surprise.

Maintenant, je ne demande pas mieux que d'être surpris.  :Laughing: 

(et ma nouvelle 7600GT AGP se porte très bien  :Wink: )

----------

## kwenspc

Genre nvidia pour sortir un driver parfait (ce qu'il n'est pas non plus), leur a fallu 1 semaines. Tsssss  :Razz: 

Plus sérieusement c'est ÉNORMÉMENT de boulot de sortir un driver 2D tout autant que 3D (faut pas croire la 2D, c'est loin d'être simple!). Donc Vu la qualité en si pue de temps de leur driver 2D moi je dis chapeau. Et attention ils parlent de 6 mois pour avoir un support complet, sur toute les cartes et de qualité! Nan vraiment le mot effréné est bien choisi.

----------

## El_Goretto

Allez, un dernier coup pour la route...

Oui, bon, la 3D c'est bien. Compiz tout çà...

Mais faudrait bien voir qu'un driver "2D" avec l'overlay video, qui fonctionne à 100% de ses fonctionnalités quelque soit la version de Xorg, du kernel (etc), pour moi, ça n'a pas de prix (sous linux). J'ai jamais été aussi heureux que quand j'ai pu passer à radeon avec la vénérable 9800pro. Depuis, je pleure... ^^ (euphémisme)

Vraiment, la 3D sous linux, pour un desktop classique, c'est bonus quelque part. Oui, ok, ya google earth, bon...

Donc je prédis que si les délais sont respectés, il y aura 75% de propriétaires d'ati qui vont chialer de bonheur à la Noyel (pour cause de driver qui va bien, ou pour cause de matériel graphique nvidiesque dans les paquets-cadeau ^^).

----------

## F!nTcH

Si j'ai bien compris le truc, il faut rester à 8.40.4, OK

MAIS

ça sous-entend qu'on ne peut pas changer de version du serveur X, j'ai été obligé de bloquer à 1.3.0.0 sinon j'avais des ruptures de dépendances dans portage ...

Si ça avance à un rythme effréné, j'ai bon espoir de pas me cogner des tonnes de compil lorsque je pourrais lâcher la "bête" ! XD

----------

## kwenspc

Ah oui mais tu es en ~arch donc la plainte est pas trop valable dans ce cas  :Laughing: 

----------

## F!nTcH

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ah oui mais tu es en ~arch donc la plainte est pas trop valable dans ce cas 

 

Maaaaiis je me plains pas haut et fort !!   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## razer

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certes ça avance, à la vitesse ou ça peut avancer... mais un driver complet qui dépote sa mère avant fin de l'été prochain (soit grosso merdo un an après que Novell ait eu les specs) serait pour moi une surprise.
> 
> Maintenant, je ne demande pas mieux que d'être surpris. 
> ...

 

Sauf si AMD donne les sources de ses drivers actuels à Novell, sous une clause limitative concernant la diffusion des infos (histoire de ne pas montrer à tout le monde que ATI code comme des pieds, si tel est le cas...)

Je pense que le scénario est plausible, et que cela serait une aide énorme pour le développement du bouzin

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (et ma nouvelle 7600GT AGP se porte très bien )

 

Je sens bien l'amertume contre ceux qui pourrissent nvidia suite à cette annonce d'AMD, bien qu'ils étaient des utilisateurs de ces cartes pendant tant d'années   :Laughing: 

Moi aussi j'étais bien content que nvidia s'intéresse à mon cas, mais l'utilisation d'un driver proprio m'a toujours ennuyé.

En dehors du côté éthique, utiliser ces drivers avec un kernel compilé perso, sur autre chose qu'une gentoo prévue pour ce genre de manip, relevait du parcours du combattant : téléchargement des drivers sur le site, ecrasement des librairies opengl par défaut, compilation pas toujours fonctionnelle, cassage du truc dès que l'on met à jour sa distrib, et quand même quelques freezes sans aucune possibilité de diagnostic/dépannage

Bref, je ne vais pas pourrir nvidia qui m'a permis d'exploiter ma CG pendant tant d'années, mais ma prochaine carte sera ATI...

----------

## kwenspc

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je sens bien l'amertume contre ceux qui pourrissent nvidia suite à cette annonce d'AMD, bien qu'ils étaient des utilisateurs de ces cartes pendant tant d'années  
> 
> 

 

Qui pourris nvidia?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Qui pourris nvidia?

 

Ah non, je vois pas non plus.   :Shocked: 

Autant que je sache, tous les membres du fofo ont clairement une attitude exemplaire sur ce sujet trollissimiesque (*) du GPU.

Certes, on a parfois nos affinités, mais du moment qu'on peut en discuter calmement... C'est pas n'importe où que tu verras des supposés atéistes te conseiller d'acheter une nvidia pour jouer, et des propiétaires de nvidia apprécier la nouvelle politique d'AMD et remettre en question leur prochain achat.

Je veux dire, OK, clairement, les gens du SAVAGE ont un avis juste, impartial et toujours pertinent dans l'absolu sur à peu près tout en fait, donc forcément ils ne dérogent pas à la règle concernant les CGs. Normal.   :Rolling Eyes: 

(*)= terme scientifique désignant la régression morphologique et la baisse violente et continue du QI des trolleurs haineux.

----------

## Temet

 *razer wrote:*   

> En dehors du côté éthique, utiliser ces drivers avec un kernel compilé perso, sur autre chose qu'une gentoo prévue pour ce genre de manip, relevait du parcours du combattant

 

Là je te rejoins.

Mon laptop est passé sous Arch et j'ai le kernel par défaut... car je suis tellement habitué à Gentoo que j'ai aucune idée de comment gérer mes drivers graphiques et wifi si je me compile un kernel perso.

En ce qui concerne NVidia, je sais qu'il existe un paquet qui se recompile tout seul suivant le kernel (un truc dans le style) fait pas un mec du forum Français ("wain", également créateur de yaourt (un très bon quoi  :Very Happy: ))... mais pour le wifi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

Un ptit up pour la forme: ATI drivers 8.42: support d'AIGLX  :Cool: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon pour les plus pressés l'ai dispo ici 

==> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run

Avant de l'avoir sous portage rapidement je pense 

D'ailleurs ce forum montre l'empressement et l'attente des utilisateurs 

==> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5947

@tte

----------

## loopx

Bon ca, jvais tester avec compiz, of course   :Laughing: 

 :Laughing:   marrante la news, tout les vieux drivers qui ont été upgradé   :Cool: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Rapidement testé chez moi : un glxgears doublé par rapport à la 8.40.jesaisplus. (je sais glxgears n'est pas un benchmark)

Plus d'(EE) AIGLX dans le Xorg.0.log mais quand même des rapports concernant des fonctions manquantes. Quant à compiz, pas encore testé ... Si quelqu'un a un bon tuto?

----------

## nykos

des remarques d'utilisateurs qui ont testé ?

ça fonctionne bien ?

----------

## ryo-san

salut

je viens d'installer via l'ebuild dispo sur le gentoo-bugs, install sans soucis, sauf qu'il faut emerger avec:

```
emerge -O1 ati-drivers
```

si vous avez xorg-server 1.4.

```

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

```

tout y est donc a priori pas de soucis avec aiglx, perso je passe parce-que le cube etc bof bof mais devrait pas y avoir de soucis.

 ati-drivers-8.42.3  sur gentoo-bugzilla.

----------

## loopx

http://www.net-actuality.org/news/6211-amd-pilotes-catalyst-8423-linux-disponibles.html

 *Quote:*   

> Il est cependant à noter que le pilote ne supporte pas la dernière version du noyau Linux, à savoir 2.6.23, de même que l'ancienne version 0.3 de Compiz Fusion.

 

Gaff donc   :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

```
Linux Gentoo64 2.6.23-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Fri Oct 12 17:08:12 CEST 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

si , ca fonctionne , mais faut regarder sur le bugzilla  :Wink: 

PS: 

```

ryo@Gentoo64 ~ $ compiz 

compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

 :Laughing: 

idem avec beryl , apparemment ca marche avec xorg < 1.4

----------

## RickyLoad

Re 

Bon comme dirait l'autre , je "zieute " les forums pour voir comment se comporte ce New driver !!

Sinon ryo-san , pour ton prob 

```

ryo@Gentoo64 ~ $ compiz

compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0 

```

je crois que y'a eu le même blem ici , et le mec a réussi , a priori 

==> http://www.sabayonlinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=54&p=64387

```

Ok I solved all my problems.

Here's what I0ve done since now:

1- Emerged Ati-drivers- 8.42.3

2- eselect set opengl xorg-x11

3- reboot

4- at this point, no kdm session started, I ended up in the console, where I've launched eselect opengl set ati

5- symlink /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1

6- symlink /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

7- run desktop-acceleration-setup aiglx enable (since the visual helper doesn't recognise AIGLX on Ati-cards)

8- rebooted

9- Compiz is working :D

Hope this help ;)

EDIT: New Desktop-accelerator-helpers 3.0-r8 allow AIGLX for Ati cards also in graphical mode ;)

I'm experiencing a strange behavoir with video files. When reproducing an avi file or mpeg, it looks blinking, some kind of distortion... :?

```

Voilà si çà peut aider ....

----------

## ryo-san

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5- symlink /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1
> 
> 6- symlink /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2 
> ...

 

merci, je suis en train de regarder justement.

J'ai un peu regardé les fichiers installé par ati , ce que fais exactement eselect lors du changement d'implementation openGL ( crée tous simplement des liens symboliques et exporte un environnement ) puis en regardant eselect , je vois xorg-x11 alors que j'ai joué a E.T. hier , pourtant y'a pas d'erreurs possible, quand c'est avec MESA que ca se lance on le sait tout de suite.Donc, j'ai effacé a la main 

```

/usr/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib/libGL.la

```

re-eselect avec ati et freeze => reboot => pas de gdm.

```
ldd gdm
```

 me retourne ce qu'il faut sauf qu'il cherche libGL.so.1 et ( si j'ai bien lu ) eselect ne crée que 

```

/usr/libGL.{so,la,core}

```

et d'apres les commentaires du script, ca doit marcher comme ca.

Du coup j'ai lancé un revdep_rebuild et j'ai un tas de paquets ( 67   :Crying or Very sad:   ) qui sont liés a libGL.so.1.

Je recompile en ce moment pour voir ce que ca donne.

A part ca , j'ai testé ce matin le "symlinkage" mais j'ai toujours "texture_from_pixmap" manquant. 

En downgradant vers xorg-1.3, certains retrouvent le bureau 3D alors que la version 1.4 est supportée.

Voila en gros ou j'en suis.En général, que ce soit sur Phoronix , fedora ou gentoo , beaucoup de monde galère, y'a que sur ubuntu qu'apparemment ca se passe bien

Merci pour l'info, j'ai rien vu appeler /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2, mais je testerai quand j'aurais fini de recompiler

( et dire que je voulais pas l'installer ce compiz de M...   :Laughing:  )

----------

## geekounet

Je veux pas dire mais ce topic est censé traiter des nouveaux drivers libres, et ça fait quelques posts que vous parlez du proprio ... C'est un peu pas à la bonne place mais bon  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

Heu, le new driver de chez ATI est libre    :Wink:     et bien sur, le driver proprio existe toujours ...

----------

## Temet

Faudrait vérifier, mais il me semble que le nouveau driver libre n'est pas du tout fait par ATI/AMD.

Le driver d'ATI/AMD dont il est question depuis quelques posts est le proprio.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Faudrait vérifier, mais il me semble que le nouveau driver libre n'est pas du tout fait par ATI/AMD.
> 
> Le driver d'ATI/AMD dont il est question depuis quelques posts est le proprio.

 

En effet le driver fournit par Ati reste et restera, je pense, proprio. Le driver libre lui est fait par Novell (ça s'étoffera sans doute non?), et n'implémente pour le moment que la 2D.

----------

## Temet

Perso je trouverais ça bien aussi que Novell ne soit pas le seul à faire le driver dans son coin.  :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> et ça fait quelques posts que vous parlez du proprio

 

oui , en fait depuis le dernier tiers de la premiere page.

Ceci dit , j'avais carrement oublié le but initial du post.

postera ailleurs.

pardon a Magic Banana  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Un petit up pour vous écrire que Novell vient de recevoir de nouvelles spécifications pour des GPU plus modernes (type ATI Mobility Radeon 2600 et Radeon X1250) qui, comme les précédentes, seront bientôt accessibles à tous. Concernant les Radeon HD, nous auront bientôt un pilote libre d'excellente qualité !

 *phoronix wrote:*   

> There is a real possibility that come Christmas, you could find at least some of the 3D documentation in your stocking.

 

----------

## El_Goretto

Toujours d'après ce site, Phoronix, (mais quel possesseur d'ATI ne le lit pas, parmi nous? ^^), il ne faut plus s'attendre à avoir un drivers opensource 2D complet pour la noyel.

Vous trouverez aussi un planning estimé des différentes features du driver radeonHD à venir, mais je n'y connais aps grand chose, je vous laisse regarder par vous-même.

----------

## El_Goretto

Hohohoho....

Oooohhh wééééééé  :Smile: 

Excusez moi: support des R500 pour le driver radeon, mon driver préféré....  :Very Happy:  Le R600, c'est pour un peu plus tard. Bon, sans 3D pour le moment, mais c'est envisagé.

Du moment que je peux lire des videos via Xv, compiz pourra bien attendre encore 1 an ou 2...

[enfin, faut juste que j'attende que ma X1950 revienne du SAV maintenant... argh!]

----------

## kwenspc

Cool ça pourra servir de roue de secours quand les drivers proprio plantent.  :Smile:  (et espérons que ça les remplacent complètement ensuite!)

----------

## El_Goretto

@kwenspc: tsssss, pirater un thread, c'est mal  :Razz:  Pour la peine, je ne répondrais même pas  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> @kwenspc: tsssss, pirater un thread, c'est mal  Pour la peine, je ne répondrais même pas 

 

Ah me suis planté en efft, j'ai confondu avec "[Drivers] C'est quand ils veulent ATI apres les 8.40.4". Bon je déplace.

----------

## El_Goretto

Yuuuuuuu, que du bon miam cette semaine  :Smile: 

RadeonHD passe en 1.0.0

Bon, je suis moins enthousiaste que pour radeon et le support du r500, parce que eux je leur fait confiance. Surtout que:

 *Novell wrote:*   

> The driver has jumped from v0.0.4 to v1.0.0 as according to Novell's Luc Verhagen, "We still have some open bugs which will require some further investigation. But no release will ever be perfect, and our early adopters are reporting far less issues already, so we feel that our driver is good enough to be tagged as a proper release. This way, a wider public will start to use our driver, and further issues can be discovered and fixed."

 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, j'ai toujours pas récupéré ma carte du SAV, mais en attendant, ya du bon miam qui circule sur les forums de Phoronix, où on peut croiser un officiel? d'AMD.

Le monsieur ne trolle pas, ne fait pas dans le publicitaire, et dit des trucs interessants.

En particuliers,il explique pourquoi fglrx va continuer à vivre.

----------

## Magic Banana

Bientôt une nouvelle vague de spécifications va être publiée par AMD/ATI.

Reste l'épineux problème du décodage des vidéos protégées par DRM... La certification Windows Vista en dépend très probablement. C'est peut-être même réprimable par la loi de pays suffisamment insensés pour punir les utilisateurs contournant les mesures de protections... comme la France !  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## DuF

Les vidéos protégées par DRM, j'ai envie de dire que l'on s'en fou... Du besoin en tout cas, car vu que ça fait perdre du temps dans l'écriture du pilote libre, on s'en fou moins. Mais la fonctionnalité en tant que tel, perso je n'en vois pas l'intérêt, tout comme les DRMs dans la musique...

----------

## Magic Banana

Oui. Le problème est que les spécifications concernant le décodage vidéo (dans son intégralité) risquent de ne jamais être publiées à cause des DRMs qu'AMD/ATI doit implémenter pour satisfaire Micro$oft (et toute l'industrie culturelle qui fait pression derrière).

J'en profite pour vous informer que la nouvelle vague de spécifications vient d'arriver.

----------

## loopx

Bonjou, 

Les nouveaux drivers ATI sont sorti!   :Confused: 

Je les ai testé ... (ceux en instable) et ... ben ....

xine rame comme un gros glan maintenant    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Donc, jme dis: mais, c'est quoi ca!?  Quand seront-il "bien" ces nouveaux drivers ?  J'ai une radeon 9600 sur mon pc avec xine ... j'ai aussi le portable avec une radeon mobility 9700 .... La, je repasse au 8.40.4 ... Enfin, avec ces new drivers, j'ai constaté que googleearth refonctionne  :Smile:      mais après quelques minutes, ca a freezé (fin, ca, c'est au niveau matos je pense ... le ventilo de la carte crie, et j'ai des freeze quans j'en demande trop à la carte ...).

Voilà, j'espère que tout cela s'arrangera   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

Ben pour ma carte (X 1950) le pilote qui fonctionne le mieux c'est le pilote libre radeonhd, car avec la dernière version du pilote ati j'ai des plantées dans kde4   :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ben pour ma carte (X 1950) le pilote qui fonctionne le mieux c'est le pilote libre radeonhd, car avec la dernière version du pilote ati j'ai des plantées dans kde4  

 

Le pilote libre (né de l'ouverture des spécifications des cartes) aurait-il déjà dépassé son équivalent propriétaire ?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## titoucha

Je pense plutôt que le radeonhd est moins évolué mais mieux écrit et que ce qu'il fait il le fait bien.

----------

## loopx

mais, attendez, ... je n'y comprend plus rien ...

Le pilote libre, dont tout le monde parle ... c'est pas le propriétaire ??????????????

Je dois emerger quoi ?????????

Hum, donc la, il y a 3 drivers pour ati alors ?????????????

- fglrx (propriétaire)

- radeon

- le_driver_libre_de_la_mort_qui_tue 

????????????????????????????????

----------

## El_Goretto

Bienvenue en 2008, loopx  :Wink: 

Oui, il y a un second driver libre, dont tout le monde parle depuis quelques mois, radeonhd... 

En gros, on peut faire la grosse grosse approximation (un peu fausse, et surement encore plus à l'avenir) suivante:

radeon: <= chips r400 (radeon Xyyy), r300 (radeon 9sss) et antérieur

radeonhd: >= chips r500 (radeon Xzzzz et radeon hd)

----------

## loopx

ah .... donc moi, si je veux un bon driver, j'ai un r350 ... radeon 9600 et 9700 ... me faut le "radeon" qui ... j'espère ... a été bien amélioré ???

----------

## titoucha

Si tu veux plus de renseignements http://www.radeonhd.org/

----------

## RickyLoad

déplacé ds un autre ThreadLast edited by RickyLoad on Mon Jan 28, 2008 3:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> Resalut a tous 
> 
> Bon je viens d'essayer les news drivers ==> x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.452

 

Ce thread concerne les pilotes libres pour les cartes AMD/ATI. Bref, si tu veux une autre réponse que "Installe un pilote libre", tu devrais créer un nouveau sujet.

----------

## RickyLoad

déplacé ds un autre ThreadLast edited by RickyLoad on Mon Jan 28, 2008 3:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Oui, d'un autre côté, tu devais CREER un autre thread, pas te greffer à un autre thread dont le titre n'a rien non plus à voir avec ton problème.

Donc si tu veux faire çà bien: tu édites tes posts et tu vires tout, pour éviter de faire de la lecture inutile aux gens, et tu crées ton thread.

Ensuite, on pourra causer  :Razz: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon des news qui font plaisir !!

==> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=981&num=1

Avec les tits screens qui vont bien , notez au passage le score du catalyst 8.1

==> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=981&num=2

==> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=981&num=3

Avec tout çà , je pense de plus en plus à virer mon proprio  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

oh que du bon en effet! Vais bientôt pouvoir passer à radeonHd !!!

----------

## titoucha

Je vais tester cette nouveauté tout de suite.

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Bon, alors ! Ils arrivent ces retours d'expérience que je me lance aussi   :Razz: 

Testerais ce week-end pour voir  :Wink: 

@+,

Guile.

----------

## titoucha

Bon, la version svn compile mais ne fonctionne pas, par contre la version 1.1.0, c'est celle que j'utilise, fonctionne très bien et est super stable.

----------

## El_Goretto

@titoucha: du coup, la lecture de vidéos, ça donne quoi? Par exemple, c'est correctement filtré (petit floutage qui va bien, ou bien pas encore (patés de pixels)? Taux CPU, etc?

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

J'ai fait un petit test hier de la version 1.1.0.

Au niveau de l'installation :

* Démasquer "x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd",

* L'installer,

* Modifier /etc/X11/xorg.conf :

```

Section "Device"

        ...

        Driver      "radeonhd"

        ...

EndSection

```

Lancer ou relancer X.

J'ai donc testé sur une ATI Radeon Mobility X1900 (M68) avec xorg-x11 en 7.2 et xorg-server en 1.3.0.0-r4 :

- Pas d'accélération 2D/3D comme indiqué sur le site.

- Je peux lancer une lecture vidéo mais pas en mode plein écran (indiqué aussi sur leur site) surtout pour agrandir en 1920x1200 :p

- J'ai eu le droit à quelques vidéos "vertes" suivant les codecs employés. 

- Différences d'affichage des polices avec "fglrx" (Polices plus fines. Je préfère  :Wink: )

- Passe bien du mode console au mode graphique (switch CTRL+ALT+F1/F7)

- Pas du bug lors de la demande d'arrêt de l'ordinateur. 

(Avec les derniers ati-drivers 4.5.X, j'ai un soucis lorsque je demande à l'ordi de s'éteindre ou de redémarrer. 

J'ai un écran noir lorsqu'il quitte X, et le portable se met à mouliner, chauffer, et si je n'intervient pas via un CTRL+ALT+SUPPR, il reste bloqué à chauffer tout zazimute.

Bon, j'ai fais quelques tests d'ACPI ce week-end en même temps que l'installation des derniers drivers ATI, et comme je n'ai pas tellement le temps le soir, j'ai pas trop regardé)

=> J'ai testé vraiment çà vite fait hier soir (en 10 minutes chrono), j'ai pas consulté le log de X pour voir ce qui allait, ce qui n'allait pas.

Je n'ai pas regardé les options à passer dans xorg.conf

Je suis surpris qu'il n'y ai pas de useflag "radeonhd" pour xorg-server, peut-être dans une version masquée.

Voilà, si cela peut aider quelqu'un.

En tout cas, je suis très impatient de voir la suite du projet  :Wink: 

@+,

Guile.

Edit : Pour la lecture de vidéo en mode fenêtré, la qualité est bonne, et l'utilisation CPU minimale ! 3% Max. (Comme avec les fglrx, mais j'ai pas testé de x264 pour voir)

----------

## SuperDindon

Breaking news:

 *Quote:*   

> Sujet :	Radeon R5xx 3D programming guide
> 
> Date :	23.02.2008 06:45:51
> 
> AMD is pleased to announce the release the R5xx Family 3D Programming
> ...

 

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Sympa çà ! Vivement !

En tout cas, le dernier pilote propriétaire ne corrige absolument aucun des bugs qu'il est censé corriger dans sa nouvelle version. (Les 4 changements par rapport à la version de Janvier ...) 

Il m'en apporte même un nouveau !!!

...

@+,

Guile.

----------

## SuperDindon

Encore, encore  :Twisted Evil:  :

 *Quote:*   

> projects / xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati / commit
> 
> author  Alex Deucher <alex@samba.(none)>
> 
>    Sun, 24 Feb 2008 00:06:30 +0000 (19:06 -0500)
> ...

 

Autrement dit bientôt les vidéos qui suivent les déplacements de fenêtre sous Compiz.

----------

## nykos

ya quoi comme chipset dans une X700 mobility ?

----------

## loopx

Wahhhhh génial ces drivers libre  :Smile: 

J'ai passé mon portable et le portable de mon frère (tout deux des aopen 1557GLS) sous le driver RADEON. Tout est beau, fonctionnel ..

Le bug de compiz avec les vidéo, qui est maintenant corrigé (ou bientot), ben c'est encore super chouette   :Cool: 

Fin, je vous recommande de passer au RADEON si vous posséder une 9600/9700   :Wink: 

----------

## widan

 *nykos wrote:*   

> ya quoi comme chipset dans une X700 mobility ?

 

RV410 d'après cette page.

----------

## RickyLoad

'jour a tous 

Bon j'ai voulu tenter l'experience du driver radeon 

J'ai donc suivi l'excellent tuto => http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

avec tout comme expliqué 

```

Device Drivers  --->

  Character devices  --->

    <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

    <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

    <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

      <M>   ATI Radeon

```

Completé mon /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 comme il se doit 

```

intel-agp 

agpgart

radeon

```

Modifié mon xorg.conf avec un new "Radeon"

==> http://rafb.net/p/XS6Nuy93.html

Mais malheureusement a marche pas  :Sad: 

et voilà mon xorg.log

=> http://rafb.net/p/YQZFVc15.html

Question simple : faut t il desinstaller imperativement les ati-drivers avant d'installer le radeon ??

Et un simple ==> modprobe radeon  me renvoie un laconique 

```

WARNING: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko): Cannot allocate memory

FATAL: Error inserting radeon (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

A priori çà vient de çà ==> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

Merci pour votre aide 

P.S. je suis repassé sous mon 8.40 fglrx , mais je suis près a retenter vu comment loopx a l'air emballé  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Oui, tu dois désinstaller totalement le driver ati proprio. A mon avis, ca vient du fait qu'il se charge automatiquement (j'ai eu la blague) avant le driver radeon (pour ma part ...). Il est donc pas possible d'utiliser l'accélération 3D si tu conserve l'ancien driver.

Note qu'il n'est pas nécéssaire de préciser (dans module autoload) les modules à chargé. Je te conseil de mettre l'option "autoload" dans les options des modules du kernel et de virer ca du fichier car le serveur X est assez grand pour les chargers si nécessaire  :Wink: 

de plus, pour le driver ati, il faut aussi virer les fichiers module compilé pour le kernel que tu utilise (je sais pas dans quel répertoire c'est).

Ah, si ca va pas, essaye sans xorg.conf (et check les logs de X  pour être sur qu'il ne trouve pas le fichier de config ou alors check si y a pas d'erreur).

Encore un truc: tu peux laisser vide le truc "extention" ou "module" (sais plus le nom) dans xorg.conf (le truc pour charger dri, glx etc) car ils seront chargé automatiquement par X encore une fois   :Wink: 

EDIT: lol, complètement emballé oui  :Smile:   mon portable est sous compiz-fusion en aiglx   :Laughing: 

par contre, le pc, j'ai pas réussi encore (surement un problème de kernel ou de driver ou les deux) parce que après un certain temps, tout freeze (après 5 - 10 minutes et le kernel 2.6.14-r2). Je suis donc sous xorg avec la config pour "radeon" et avec le module "ati proprio" chargé... j'ai pas de dri mais la 2d est nikel   :Laughing:     bon, j'utilise 2 drivers ok, ca sert à rien, j'en ai eu marre en fait parce que le ventillo de ma carte graphique beuglait hier (je l'ai réparé, une goute d'huile ^^) mais aujourd'hui, j'ai bossé mon projet et pas restesté en virant fglrx   :Wink: 

note que j'ai (sur le pc foireux) ceci dans les logs:

```
(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.
```

et ceci pour lsmod:

```
loop loopx # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fuse                   31700  2

fglrx                1437260  0

acx                    78724  0

```

bref cherche pas à comprendre, j'ai fait le bourin en repassant à l'ancien kernel (que je n'ai jamais viré note). Je tiens à préciser que dans l'autre kernel (2.6.14-r2 ainsi que n'importe quelle version de radeon) tout fonctionne (3d et compiz) sauf que ca freeze après 10 et rien dans les logs   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Juste un petit post pour vous rappeler de rebooter quand vous souhaitez alterner entre radeon et fglrx, car à chaud ça passe très, très moyennement.  :Wink: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Yep

Tant que j'y suis , peux tu m'expliquer ou trouver çà 

```

Je te conseil de mettre l'option "autoload" dans les options des modules du kernel

```

mais pour çà je piges pas !! comment font ceux qui charge le drm en dehors du kernel sous forme de module si tu vires les fichiers ??

```

de plus, pour le driver ati, il faut aussi virer les fichiers module compilé pour le kernel que tu utilise (je sais pas dans quel répertoire c'est)

```

 En même tps je suis aussi sous ==> 2.6.24-gentoo-r2

et j'ai cru voir que t'avais des freezes sous un de tes pc !!! mouarf allez on va bien voir  :Smile: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Bon ben j'arrive tjrs pas a charger le drm et par la même le dri  :Sad: (

J'ai désinstaller les ati-drivers auparavant pourtant mais que dalle !! je dois louper un truc quelque part  :Sad: 

Sinon pour loopx :

 as tu mis le drm ds le kernel ou sous forme de module ??

y a t il une manip pour virer toute trace de fglrx ? ( autre que ==> emerge -C ati-drivers)

pourquoi ne me charge t il pas le drm , et le radeon ?

Voilà j'attends vos lumières parce  que là je vois plus  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Il faut supprimer les modules que fglrx à compilé pour le kernel. Va voir dans "dmesg" si tu vois pas de fglrx (devrais pas). Pour le chargement automatique des modules, ca ne marche peut être qu'avec les modules compilé via le kernel (pas via emerge). Sinon, pour qu'il charge automatiquement les modules nécessaire, ca se passe ici:

```
  │ Symbol: KMOD [=y]                                                                                                                                   │

  │ Prompt: Automatic kernel module loading                                                                                                             │

  │   Defined at init/Kconfig:742                                                                                                                       │

  │   Depends on: MODULES                                                                                                                               │

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                         │

  │     -> Enable loadable module support (MODULES [=y]) 
```

Pour le drm, j'utilise celui du kernel, donc faut unmerger la version du portage : 

```
*  x11-base/x11-drm

      Latest version available: 20071019

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 476 kB

      Homepage:      http://dri.sf.net

      Description:   DRM Kernel Modules for X11

      License:       X11

*  x11-libs/libdrm

      Latest version available: 2.3.0

      Latest version installed: 2.3.0

      Size of files: 382 kB

      Homepage:      http://dri.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org libdrm library

      License:       libdrm

```

note que les lib drm doivent y etre. Regarde bien les logs de ton Xorg. Vire tout les modules de X dans xorg.conf (laisse vide comme déjà dis, il chargera les modules comme il faut) et aussi, vire toute option concernant ta carte (tu pourra les rajouter par après).

Si tout ce passe bien, tu dois avoir le module agpart chargé ainsi que drm et radeon (tous provienne du kernel, sauf "radeon" qui vient de xf86-video-ati).

Si tu n'a pas de 3D, pas de panic; ca pourrait être normal ... Il te faut un fichier de configuration pour ton drm (à placer dans la home du user courant):

```
loopx@loop ~ $ pwd

/home/loopx

loopx@loop ~ $ cat .drirc

<driconf>

    <device screen="0" driver="r300">

        <application name="Default">

            <option name="force_s3tc_enable" value="false" />

            <option name="texture_coord_units" value="8" />

            <option name="fthrottle_mode" value="2" />

            <option name="disable_stencil_two_side" value="false" />

            <option name="tcl_mode" value="3" />

            <option name="texture_depth" value="0" />

            <option name="fp_optimization" value="0" />

            <option name="def_max_anisotropy" value="1.0" />

            <option name="no_rast" value="false" />

            <option name="command_buffer_size" value="8" />

            <option name="round_mode" value="0" />

            <option name="dither_mode" value="0" />

            <option name="disable_lowimpact_fallback" value="true" />

            <option name="texture_image_units" value="8" />

            <option name="no_neg_lod_bias" value="false" />

            <option name="disable_s3tc" value="false" />

            <option name="color_reduction" value="1" />

            <option name="vblank_mode" value="1" />

        </application>

    </device>

</driconf>
```

J'ai copier ce fichier que j'ai trouvé sur le net, après, les applic 3d fonctionne  :Smile:  (je test l'écran de veille "euphorie" de KDE). Note que ce fichier, .drirc, peut être généré grace à ceci: 

```
*  x11-misc/driconf

      Latest version available: 0.9.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 109 kB

      Homepage:      http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DriConf

      Description:   driconf is a GTK+2 GUI configurator for DRI.

      License:       GPL-2
```

DRM est dans le kernel en module (mais je pense pas que cela changerais quelque chose). Pour virer les ati-drivers: umerge ceux-ci et faut aller voir dans :

```
loop video # pwd

/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r6/video

loop video # ls

fglrx.ko

```

note que je suis sur mon pc, que j'ai pas encore radeon compilé (meme si j'ai déjà le xorg.conf qui va avec) et que je ferais mieux de virer fglrx.ko   :Laughing: 

Sinon, as tu déjà de la 2D (X qui démarre avec le driver radeon ?); si oui, c'est déjà un début   :Wink: 

fait un eselect opengl set xorg-x11 pour voir si il n'y a pas d'erreur.

----------

## RickyLoad

Bon dejà merci loopx de me repondre aussi rapidement  :Smile: 

```

Il faut supprimer les modules que fglrx à compilé pour le kernel.

Si tout ce passe bien, tu dois avoir le module agpart chargé ainsi que drm et radeon (tous provienne du kernel, sauf "radeon" qui vient de xf86-video-ati).

```

Déjà je crois que c'est là que çà zone , et la cause que je peux pas charger mon drm et le dri ===> doit me rester des traces du fglrx !!

```

fglrx.ko 

```

Celui là je l'avais pas vu déjà !! faut que je le vire , mais c'est bizarre que t'as pas eu ces probs lors de ton passage au driver libre !

```

Pour le drm, j'utilise celui du kernel, donc faut unmerger la version du portage

note que les lib drm doivent y etre

fait un eselect opengl set xorg-x11

```

J'ai fait  tout pareil , dejà çà .........

```

(X qui démarre avec le driver radeon ?); si oui, c'est déjà un début

```

Ben nop malheureusement X demarre pas et pour cause , a voir ce qui defile , le drm et le radeon ne se charge pas 

Je crois que je vais deja 

```

Vire tout les modules de X dans xorg.conf (laisse vide comme déjà dis, il chargera les modules comme il faut) et aussi, vire toute option concernant ta carte (tu pourra les rajouter par après). 

```

Je te tiens au courant pour la suite

----------

## RickyLoad

re

Bon j'ai trouvé la solution ==> le kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 étant sortit je l'ai compilé et là je suis sous radeon !

mais tout marche pas  :Sad: 

'tain l'affichage se traine !!!

a priori j'ai un prob de glxinfo 

```

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

```

Sur le tuto il mette 

```

If glxinfo still shows no working dri/drm ("Direct Rendering: No") try this symlink:

ln -s /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/

```

mais j'ai pas de dossier ==> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/

donc peut pas creer de lien , et sans Direct Rendering  :Sad: 

Voila  dans l'attente ...................

----------

## loopx

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> , mais c'est bizarre que t'as pas eu ces probs lors de ton passage au driver libre !
> 
> 

 

J'ai mis un nouveau kernel  :Wink:   et j'ai unmerge ati-drivers au lieu de re-emerger celui-ci pour le nouveau kernel donc, c'est normal que je n'ai pas eu de trace de lui sur mon portable   :Wink: 

Bon, ca démarre, c'est déjà bien. Essaye de ne pas utiliser de fichier de config (comme je t'ai déjà dis) et regarde tes logs. Aussi, vérifie bien la précense de .drirc, qu'il soit lisible par ton user.

Sinon, ca av surement bientot fonctionner, en principe   :Laughing:    mais j'avoue que je cale un peu. Avec un kernel 2.6.22, ca fonctionne très bien, tu devrais ptet essayer.

EDIT: as-tu bien le use "radeon" dans videocards ? et virer fglrx ?

Je te colle mon make.conf, on sais jamais:

```
loopx@loop ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="tunepimp qt3support exif kipi xcb amr subtitles mplayer theora real aiglx nsplugin visualization gstreamer imlib -esd gif encode spell mikmod xmms mp3 mpeg -sdl xml png ogg unicode mad motif sndfile truetype javascript iproute2 tiff ppds qt3 qt4 scanner pdf wifi gphoto2 audiofile sensord logitech-mouse xine lm_sensors kdeenablefinal -mythtv -apache2 -apache v4l ffmpeg xvmc aac aalib asf jpeg2k xscreensaver oracle arts glitz cairo nptl nptlonly dri ipv6 -mysql jpg jpeg xprint a52 ssl socks5 mozilla ithreads threads pthreads xosd java -gnome sdk fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow X avi directfb gtk xv dts dvdread dvdr opengl alsa cdrom dvd mmx 3dnow dma udma dri xorg kde ati avi dga dio dts vorbis win32codecs xinerama dbus hal divx4linux network xvid quicktime xv samba acpi"

#SYNC="rsync://stargate/gentoo-portage"

#SYNC="rsync://serveur/gentoo-portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/trunk"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

LINGUAS="fr"

#MAKEOPTS="-j10"

#FEATURES="distcc -strict"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

Bon, c'est celui du pc (qui est pas encore sur rédeon, juste à moitier   :Rolling Eyes:     pas envie d'allumer le portable mais ca doit être correct.

----------

## RickyLoad

juste pour me rassurer , loopx , mais je pense que mes malheurs viennent de çà 

==> T'as virer Xgl ?? 

Parce que je pense que c'est plus trop utile sous les drivers libres  :Smile:  voir même "Handicapant"

et c'est peu être çà qui me met un affichage d'une "Lenteur" !!!!

Du style faut 2 jours pour remonter l'arborescence d'un fichier  :Wink: 

quand à une page de firefox , je te laisse imaginer le defilement ..................................................

----------

## loopx

certe!

J'ai unmergé Xgl (mais bon, que tu le laisse ou non, ca change pas grand chose tant que tu ne le démarre pas).

Le driver libre RADEON fonctionne très bien avec AIGLX (vérifie qu'il soit bien activé dans les logs de X). Note que tu peut maintenant activé l'extention "composite"   :Wink: 

EDIT: note que Xgl pourrait très bien démarrer et tout (comme avec le driver proprio) mais si la 3d ne fonctionne pas, tout est ultra lent (ici, si driver proprio sans 3d + Xgl => me faut genre 1 minutes lors d'un click droit sur le bureau de kde  :Very Happy:   je kill le X direct quoi ...)

EDIT2: si ton X démarre sur RADEON, que AIGLX est activé, alors tu peux directement lancer compiz  :Wink:    en gros, que tu utilise ou non compiz, tu démarre X normalement   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Et sinon, si ça ne marche toujours pas, vous virez toute trace de DRM du noyau (en laissant l'AGP ou le PCIe), vous mettez radeon dans le flag video_cards, et vous réemergez xorg.

J'ai jamais lu de howto pour radeon, mais signe que c'est un bon driver, ça marchait sans problème chez moi de cette façon  :Smile: 

En fait, j'ai jamais vraiment compris l'intérêt de s'embêter avec le module kernel. Utiliser le module fourni avec Xorg me semble plus cohérent, mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs...  :Smile: 

----------

## Bio

Hourra, je l'aime ce nouveau pilote radeonhd !   :Wink: 

Ca fait 6 mois que je me bats avec mon laptop pro pour y installer Gentoo. A coup de 2 jours tous les 2 mois : absolument impossible de faire fonctionner X quelles que soient mes tentatives. Vesa, fglrx, radeon : que dalle rien ne marchait. Je me retrouvais avec un écran noir, portable planté... Faut dire que ma carte graphique est une belle m... : une ATI mobility X1400.

Et puis en suivant les développements de ce thread j'essaye radeonhd et là miracle xorg fonctionne. Encore trop tôt pour vraiment dire si tout fonctionne nikel, je compile KDE et je pourrais tester plus avant.

Par contre je n'arrive pas à me débarasser de fglrx dans le noyau. J'avais compilé xorg-server avec le support fglrx, donc les ati-drivers ont été installés. J'ai supprimé la dépendance, unmergé ati-drivers et pourtant quand je reboot je vois qu'udev charge toujours le module et j'ai toujours des traces dans le kernel :

```
dmesg | grep fglrx

fglrx: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo-r8 SMP mod_unload 486 ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo-r8 SMP mod_unload 586 '
```

----------

## Oupsman

Met à jour ton noyau en 2.6.24 ... Tu n'auras plus l'alerte.

----------

## loopx

waaaaaaaaaa  :Surprised: 

moi aussi jveux la version magic de fglrx  :Surprised:   :Laughing: 

jrigole bien sur   :Razz: 

Tu n'a surement pas virer le module fglrx.ko de ton kernel ... ca se trouve ici:

```

/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r6/video/fglrx.ko
```

à adapter selon la version du kernel   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SuperDindon

 *loopx wrote:*   

> (ou bientot)

 

Bientôt parce qu'il faut attendre la prochaine version de xf86-video-ati  :Wink: 

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Et sinon, si ça ne marche toujours pas, vous virez toute trace de DRM du noyau (en laissant l'AGP ou le PCIe), vous mettez radeon dans le flag video_cards, et vous réemergez xorg.
> 
> J'ai jamais lu de howto pour radeon, mais signe que c'est un bon driver, ça marchait sans problème chez moi de cette façon 
> 
> En fait, j'ai jamais vraiment compris l'intérêt de s'embêter avec le module kernel. Utiliser le module fourni avec Xorg me semble plus cohérent, mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs... 

 

Hmm je ne sais pas ce que tu as compris, mais le module de Xorg fait appel au module DRM (au moins pour ce qui touche à la 3D).

----------

## SuperDindon

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 comme il se doit 
> 
> ```
> 
> intel-agp 
> ...

 

Pas la peine, en temps normal ils doivent être chargés automatiquement.

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> Modifié mon xorg.conf avec un new "Radeon"
> 
> ==> http://rafb.net/p/XS6Nuy93.html
> 
> et voilà mon xorg.log
> ...

 

Les liens ont expirés ?

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> Question simple : faut t il desinstaller imperativement les ati-drivers avant d'installer le radeon ??

 

Non je me souviens avoir fait cohabité les 2 pilotes pour ma R200 jusqu'à l'année dernière.

Mais bon attends de rendre le pilote libre complètement fonctionnel avant de décider si tu as encore besoin ou non de cette infamie d'ati-drivers.Last edited by SuperDindon on Fri Feb 29, 2008 4:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SuperDindon

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mais j'ai pas de dossier ==> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/
> 
> donc peut pas creer de lien , et sans Direct Rendering 
> ...

 

Tuto un peu à la masse dis donc  :Shocked: 

Les modules se trouvent maintenant dans /usr/lib/dri, mais il n'y a pas besoin de symlink..

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> re
> 
> Bon j'ai trouvé la solution ==> le kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 étant sortit je l'ai compilé et là je suis sous radeon !
> 
> mais tout marche pas 
> ...

 

Alors alors..  :Cool: 

Pour commencer est-ce que tu as la ligne 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

dans ton make.conf ? ( à laquelle il faudra rajouter plus tard "fglrx" si tu veux les drivers proprios à côté )

Si non, il faudra lancer après l'avoir ajouté un "emerge -uDN xorg-x11" pour appliquer les changements.

Vérifies aussi que les modules "radeon" et "drm" sont bien chargés dans lsmod.

Et pour le reste ce serait plus facile de t'aider si tu repostais ton xorg.conf et un log d'Xorg.Last edited by SuperDindon on Fri Feb 29, 2008 4:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SuperDindon

RickyLoad si tu as repris un xorg.conf généré une abomination genre fglrxconf il vaut mieux prendre un petit instant pour t'en refaire un propre, léger et lisible. Cad comme le mien par exemple  :Cool:   ( et encore, il doit y avoir plein de trucs complètement inutiles ) :

```
Section "Module"

        SubSection  "extmod"

                Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load    "glx"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite"      "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic ExplorerPS/2"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "ATI Technologies Inc RV280"

        Driver          "ati"

        Option          "AGPMode" "8"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip" "on"

        Option          "AccelMethod" "EXA"

        Option          "AccelDFS" "on"

        Option          "ColorTiling" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "SM710N"

        HorizSync       24-80

        VertRefresh     49-75

        Option          "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Device          "ATI Technologies Inc RV280"

        Monitor         "SM710N"

        DefaultColorDepth       24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           16

                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Default Layout"

        Screen          "Default Screen"

        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"

        InputDevice     "Generic ExplorerPS/2"

EndSection
```

----------

## loopx

[quote="SuperDindon"] *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et pour le reste ce serait plus facile de t'aider si tu repostais ton xorg.conf et un log d'Xorg.

 

Tu m'enlève les mots de la bouche   :Laughing:     uh, du clavier ...

EDIT: encore heureux que ca fait déjà plusieurs fois que je dis de tester SANS xorg.conf   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Bio

 *loopx wrote:*   

> waaaaaaaaaa 
> 
> moi aussi jveux la version magic de fglrx  
> 
> jrigole bien sur  

 

[geek on]

Manifestation spontanée de mon enthousiasme débordant qui fait suite à des mois de prise de tête et à la fin de mon windows (RIP)  :Wink: 

[geek off]

----------

## RickyLoad

re à Tous 

Bon après maintes manips !!! çà y est !!! çà marche  :Wink: 

Je suis sous radeon .....................

avec le fameux 

```

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

```

Bon y'a que mon compiz qui marche pas , les fenetres "freeze" , mais bon le reste a l'air d'être fiable 

pour en revenir a mes probs 

-j'ai viré Xgl ( le ralentissement venait du fait que j'avais couplé le lancement de xgl a  kde )

- Ati-drivers viré aussi , dans la colère du moment , j'ai tout misé sur le driver libre , verrait bien si je regrette mon choix plus tard !

Voilà me reste les options pour le compiz , alors si vous avez un xorg.conf fiable au niveau de compiz je suis preneur 

je vous colle les liens de mon xorg.log et de mon xorg.conf 

Xorg.log

==> http://pastebin.ca/924011

Xorg.conf

==> http://pastebin.ca/924012

Merci à Tous pour votre aide

----------

## loopx

Hihihi, content pour toi  :Smile: 

J'ai l'impression que beaucoup de monde passe au libre actuellement, c'est normal vu que les specs sont sortie du four   :Laughing: 

Attention: il faut (si vous êtes en stable) passer le driver radeon en instable (sinon, vous vous retrouverez avec un pilote vieux de plus d'un an et demi ...  qui pourrait être la cause de pas mal de problème).

RickyLoad:

Maintenant que tu as le "Yes" qui fait sourire   :Wink: 

Test que la 3D est bien opérationnel (c'est pas parce que il est marqué "yes" que tout beigne).

Normalement, avec un bon kernel, un bon X et un driver "radeon" récent, googleearth doit tourner   :Idea: 

Pour ce qui est des fenetres qui "freeze" ... Je pense avoir eu le problème ... Genre, le contenu est affiché mais l'ascensseur va pas (alors que si, c'est juste que le rafraichissement se fait pas). Me demande si c'est pas une option dans le Xorg à rajouter, ou alors, c'est bêtement un problème de config de compiz ou pire, tu as simplement emerger "compiz" et non "compiz-fusion" ce qui est très bête   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

En fait, j'ai ce problème sur mon pc (fin je crois) .. suis tjs malade, et pas envie de chipotter à ca avec mon pc et ati radeon 9600 pro (full instable). J'ai eu un souci de "fenetre qui se déplace pas", qui "se retréci pas", etc ... ca, c'est lié aux plugins qui sont pas "activé" !

Pour rappel, ccsm pour config compiz, ET utiliser le plugin "ccp" dans la ligne "compiz" histoire de charger le PLUGIN QUI EST CHARGÉ DE CHARGER TOUT LES AUTRES PLUGINS!

 :Surprised: 

----------

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

Alors voilà, comme déjà dis (pc qui freeze avec 2.6.24-2) ... je test actuellement sous gentoo-2.6.22-r6 et ca n'a pas encore freezé ...

Avec ma radeon 9600 pro, le driver radeon; tout fonctionne (composite, aiglx) et cela, du premier coup (j'ai juste eu à copier le fichier .drirc), unmerger ati-drivers, sélectionner en module "agpgart" pour VIA (vu que j'ai du via) et direct rendering manager (drm) "radeon" ... emerger xf86-video-ati. Redémarrer l'ordi et hop, du premier coup, j'ai le dri activé  :Very Happy: 

Donc, suis sur X sans rien (j'ai utilisé startx avec "exec xterm" dans .xinitrc). Ca fonctionne bien mais, j'ai un bureau tout noir   :Laughing: 

Bon, j'espère que ca freezera plus ...

EDIT: ca freeze plus, le problème doit être lié au couple kernel/radeon ou kernel = 2.6.24-2

EDIT2: petite question: je trouve que firefox est un rien lent (quand on monte/descend dans la page); ce n'étais pas le cas sans compiz. Pour amsn, c'est aussi lent: l'agrandissement/rétrécissement de la fenetre fait en sorte qu'il faut attendre plus de 2 secondes avant que le milieux soit raffraichi. Est-ce normal ?

Mon matos: 

du VIA

RADEON 9600 pro 128 (agpgart réglé à 64)

athlon xp 2200+

~700 Mo de RAM DDR

1280*1024*32bits

une idée ?

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon il semblerait que j'ai trouvé les règlages pour compiz fusion avec une 

==> 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]

Je fiabilise 2 - 3 jours et je poste ma Section graphique ( çà pourra aider quelqu'un pour sa config , et puis quand on est passé par là , on aprécie une base de travail ....... )

Voilà quoi d'autre --- ah vi seule petite deception par rapport a fglrx mon glxgears est moins élevé sous radeon !

1050 actuellement sous radeon contre 1500 sous fglrx , mais bizarement , il saccade plus ??

et çà parait plus fluide  :Smile: 

Voilà @++

gentoo-sources-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 + Radeon + Compiz Fusion !!!! Powwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------

## loopx

Cherche pas à comprendre si tu as du fglrx ...

Et puis, comme dit, redit, reredit, rereredit, rerereredit .... hum ... glxgears n'est PAS un benchmark; en fait, si tu es dans la centaines, c'est que tu n'a pas de 3D ... si tu es dans les milles, c'est que tu as de la 3D; cherche pas plus loin   :Laughing: 

EDIT: je viens de voir ca sur "radeonhd.org" :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> AMD Releases 3D Programming Documentation
> 
> For the past several weeks we have been referencing AMD's "tcore" in several of our articles, which is a user-space software suite that has been developed and used internally at ATI by engineers to work on various aspects of their binary drivers. Tcore is primarily used for testing prior to the availability of the actual silicon for their forthcoming graphics processors. John Bridgman and Alex Deucher have been working tediously to get this tcore source-code sanitized and cleared for public release, and finally they have reached this milestone. AMD has just published the first bits of open-source 3D programming documentation for ATI GPUs. This 3D programming documentation covers the R500 series and even goes back with information on the R300/400 series as well. The R600 3D programming guide will also be out soon. This information available today is what will foster the growth of open-source R500/600 3D support for the Radeon and RadeonHD drivers as well as R600 2D acceleration.

 

En fait, si j'ai bien suivi, on a eu que les specs 2D ... donc la 2D à été améliorée mais la 3D, c'est pas encore ca ... maintenant, la spec 3D est sortie, donc ... que du bonheur  :Smile:    de plus, moi qui n'utilise pas radeonhd mais radeon, je serais aussi heureux puisque les r300 sont aussi présente   :Surprised: 

EDIT: il saccade + ou pas ????? Vérifie peut être quelques options pour la carte (genre, agp 4x ... agpgart size voir autre)

EDITx: j'ai testé le driver radeon 6.8.0 ... ca à l'air d'aller pas mal, je testerais mieux tantot ... il y a juste quelques bugs (uniquement lorsque j'utilise pas compiz   :Laughing:  ) et les vidéo bugs toujours.

----------

## SuperDindon

 *loopx wrote:*   

> l'agrandissement/rétrécissement de la fenetre fait en sorte qu'il faut attendre plus de 2 secondes avant que le milieux soit raffraichi. Est-ce normal ?

 

Euh non  :Shocked:  . Compiz désactivé ? Il y avait un problème dans le genre avec Compiz, mais il a été corrigé par Mesa 7.0.0 pour les R3xx-4xx ( http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=mesa/mesa.git;a=commit;h=59a08923f51d4ed83effbfcd91473c9ee86465f1 ), et par Mesa 7.0.2 pour les R2xx.

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> Voilà quoi d'autre --- ah vi seule petite deception par rapport a fglrx mon glxgears est moins élevé sous radeon !
> 
> 1050 actuellement sous radeon contre 1500 sous fglrx

 

Ben je crois que les pilotes libres pour Radeon sont tous au moins un peu plus lents en 3D que fglrx (ça devrait changer à l'avenir <- ouverture des specs). Mais à l'époque de mon switch (il y a un an), j'ai gagné au change rapidité en 2D, stabilité et plus de saccades en 3D.

----------

## SuperDindon

 *loopx wrote:*   

> et les vidéo bugs toujours.

 

La prochaine.

----------

## loopx

 *SuperDindon wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   l'agrandissement/rétrécissement de la fenetre fait en sorte qu'il faut attendre plus de 2 secondes avant que le milieux soit raffraichi. Est-ce normal ? 
> 
> Euh non  . Compiz désactivé ? Il y avait un problème dans le genre avec Compiz, mais il a été corrigé par Mesa 7.0.0 pour les R3xx-4xx ( http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=mesa/mesa.git;a=commit;h=59a08923f51d4ed83effbfcd91473c9ee86465f1 ), et par Mesa 7.0.2 pour les R2xx.
> 
> 

 

Uh, j'ai toujours eu ce problème en fait (que ce soit sur radeon ou fglrx). Dans amsn, la barre ou il y a le nom du groupe peine à se redessinner convenablement. Pire, un redimentionnement de amsn peut prendre entre 5 et 25 secondes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (puis la prend la forme, puis la barre de scrool apparait, puis les barres de groupes s'adapte puis c'est fait); durant ce temps, PLUS RIEN NE BOUGE, rien du tout, faut attendre...

It's completly INSANE!!!

EDIT: j'ai utilisé le nouveau driver radeon, maintenant je ne peut meme plus être sur que c'est bien la 6.8.0 qui est chargé (dans les logs de X, il n'est marqué nul part   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## Dieppe

Bonjour, 

j'ai testé le radeon 6.8.0 pour ma X1400 mobility (le radeonhd ne marche pas bizarrement), et j'ai le message suivant dans les logs de X :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
> 
> [dri] Disabling DRI.
> ...

 

Pourtant, lsmod me retourne :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> radeon                119712  0 
> ...

 

Un conseil ?

EDIT : j'ai aussi un problème lors du switch vers une autre console virtuelle, le serveur X redémarre, et ça ne switche pas vers la console. Quand je refais ctrl-alt-f[1-6], ça switche, mais là c'est tout "brouillé". C'est assez embêtant   :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

mon lsmod:

```
loopx@loop ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                109508  2

drm                    66260  3 radeon

fuse                   31508  2

acx                    78724  0

via_agp                 8064  1

agpgart                24888  2 drm,via_agp

```

vérifie que drm provient du kernel, que fglrx est po la (ca c'set déjà fais), que tu as coché le bon agpgart (moi c'est via), que tu as mis en module. Désactive le framebuffer si activé.

Si rien ne passe, fait des recherches parce que ta carte à l'air assez récente, c'est peut être la le problème ... puis va voir sur radeonhd.org pour plus d'info   :Wink: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Re à Tous 

Bon quelques news depuis une tite semaine sous ce new driver  :Smile: 

En gros que du bonheur !! a marche aussi bien sinon mieux que le fglrx chez moi  :Wink: 

Par contre est ce que quelqu'un a tester 

==> Option "AccelMethod" "EXA" au lieu de XAA !!

Sinon je comptais vider mon package.mask , ben faudra attendre  :Wink: 

Le xorg server 1.4 passe pas chez moi , du coup je suis sous xorg 7.2 aussi , mais la nouvelle "Livrée" de ce driver devrait arranger çà !

Voilà et mci à loopx qui m'a fait plongé vers ce driver libre , je regrette pas  :Wink: 

@tte

gentoo-sources-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 + Radeon + AIGLX + Compiz Fusion !!!! Powwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------

## Dieppe

 *Quote:*   

> vérifie que drm provient du kernel, que fglrx est po la (ca c'set déjà fais), que tu as coché le bon agpgart (moi c'est via), que tu as mis en module. Désactive le framebuffer si activé.

 

Hum, j'ai pris le drm de xorg, je vais essayer avec celui du kernel. fglrx est totalement supprimé. Pour l'agpgart, aucune idée de celui qu'il me faut, mais bon, je vais me renseigner, ça doit pas être bien dur à trouver. Par contre le framebuffer, désactiver ça signifie qu'il ne figure pas dans la ligne de commande de boot, ou qu'il n'est pas dans le kernel (à mon avis la première soluce, mais bon, on sait jamais  :Wink: 

Merci,

je vous tiens au courant de l'avancé   :Wink: 

EDIT : bon, un truc marrant (enfin marrant...), quand je fais une recherche avec xconfig de "agp", y'a bien une option ATI agp support (ou un truc du genre), sauf que même en ayant coché le support agp, impossible de trouver ladite option... Bref, si une âme charitable sait comment faire   :Question: 

EDIT 2 : après avoir désinstallé le drm de xorg, choisi celui du kernel (il faut bien choisir le drm radeon, non ?), rebooté, je n'ai plus ni radeon ni drm de listé avec lsmod.

Voici mon Xorg.log : http://rafb.net/p/Hb2Onh35.html

Encore une fois, si quelqu'un a une idée...

EDIT 3 : bon, j'ai tenté un modprobe drm et un modprobe radeon, voici la sortie (dmesg):

```

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_open

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_fasync

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_poll

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_get_resource_len

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_get_reg_ofs

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_irq_uninstall

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_get_dev

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_ioctl

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_exit

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_getsarea

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_debug

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_ioremapfree

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_get_map_ofs

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_init

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_addmap

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_get_resource_start

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_vbl_send_signals

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_cleanup_pci

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_ati_pcigart_init

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_ioremap

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_mmap

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_order

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_ati_pcigart_cleanup

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_compat_ioctl

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_reclaim_buffers

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_release

drm: Unknown symbol page_to_pfn

drm: Unknown symbol pfn_to_page

drm: Unknown symbol alloc_pages_current

```

Bon, ayant une X1400 mobility, donc r520, le driver doit pas encore supporter l'accélération 3D. Enfin, ça marche pour la vidéo, c'est tout ce que je lui demande pour l'instant.

----------

## loopx

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> Re à Tous 
> 
> Bon quelques news depuis une tite semaine sous ce new driver 
> 
> En gros que du bonheur !! a marche aussi bien sinon mieux que le fglrx chez moi 
> ...

 

J'ai vu l'option AccelMethod, j'ai voulu testé mais je l'ai pas fais ... je laisse xorg gérer ca tout seul   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon, xorg 7.4 devrais fonctionner avec radeon, moi j'ai juste le souci du kernel 2.6.24 sur mon pc ... Regarde peut être du coté de mesa, on sais jamais   :Very Happy: 

Pour finir, 2 rien pour l'aide, ca fait toujours plaisir de faire apprendre des choses qui sont, au final, réellement comprise et utilisées par cartain   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

@Dieppe: une bonne chose à faire est de : 

- checker tout le temps ton dmesg (regarde bien si fglrx n'y figure pas!!! un unmerge est insufisant pour virer fglrx)

- checker les logs de Xorg (pour voir si le fichier de config est bon, pour voir quelle option il choisi et pour voir quelle option ne passe pas)

Pour ton drm, tu dois utiliser celui du kernel. Concernant le framebuffer, désactiver signifie "ne pas activer dans le kernel" .. c'est juste provisoir, pour être sur de pas avoir de problème inutile a cause de lui (donc, vire tout ce qui parle de framebuffer).

Pour le DRM du kernel, tu dois mettre en module et prendre ATI Radeon (logique). Pour AGPGART, pareil: module et prendre celui qui va avec ta carte mère => voir le chipset. Pour connatire l'agpgart, utilise lspci (emerge pciutils):

```
loop loopx # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

00:0b.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 07)

00:0c.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface

00:0d.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 03)

00:0d.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port] (rev 03)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)

```

en gros, j'ai ceci (première ligne) : 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)
```

qui me dit d'utiliser l'agpgart VIA (si tu prend ATI, c'est pour les cartes mère basée sur des chipsets ATI, ce qui est très rarement le cas).

Le problème que tu as est peut être lié au fait que tu as un nouveau kernel et qeu tu n'a pas re-emerger les modules externes au kernel. Il faut, a chaque changement de version du kernel, re-emerger tout modules.

Peut être vérifier que tu n'a pas de conflit avec DRM (kernel et xorg) ... tu dois pas avoir de drm installé sur ton ordi (vu que tu utilise celui du kernel).. du devra donc peut être virer des modules (fichier .ko) à la main ...

```
*  x11-base/x11-drm

      Latest version available: 20071019

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 476 kB

      Homepage:      http://dri.sf.net

      Description:   DRM Kernel Modules for X11

      License:       X11

*  x11-libs/libdrm

      Latest version available: 2.3.0

      Latest version installed: 2.3.0

      Size of files: 382 kB

      Homepage:      http://dri.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org libdrm library

      License:       libdrm

```

note: la libdrm doit être présente sur le système. Check que tu as bien le use dri et opengl aussi  :Wink:  + radeon dans VIDEO_CARDS (ou radeonhd)

----------

## Dieppe

Ok, merci pour cette réponse. Je vais tenter tout ça et voir s'il y a quelque chose à faire.

Sinon, pour la méthode d'accélération, mieux vaut prendre XXA pour l'instant, puisqu'il a l'air plus rapide que EXA pour le moment.

Sinon j'ai bien viré le framebuffer du kernel, j'ai pris agp intel (c'est ce que j'avais mis par défaut et il se trouve que c'est bien celui là qu'il me faut), je vais voir s'il n'y a pas un drm.ko qui traîne quelque part, fglrx je l'ai viré partout où je l'ai trouvé, mais rien ne garantie qu'il ne se planque pas quelque part (en même temps, je pense pas qu'il aille se mettre autre pas que dans les modules). J'ai bien libdrm, et les uses flags dri, opengl, et VIDEO_CARDS="radeon".

Voili voilou,

Je teste ça, et si y'a du nouveau je vous tiens au courant.

EDIT : hum, y avait bien un drm.ko qui trainait dans les modules (j'aurai du le voir, x11-drm/drm.ko, ça saute un peu aux yeux que c'est pas celui du kernel, m'enfin...). La je viens de trouver un fglrx-dri.ko (ou un truc du genre), donc pareil je le supprimer et je vais bien voir. Sinon, je me disais aussi que cette @!# de fglrx avait peut-être modifier des liens symboliques dans les librairies non ? (si supprimer le dri suffit pas, je ré-émergerai xorg et le driver radeon pour être sûr)

EDIT 2 : bon ça marche toujours pas ('fin si, le drm et radeon sont bien chargés, mais toujours le même message d'erreur), ça doit vraiment être parce que c'est encore en développement pour les r5xx. Je vais essayer d'updater le kernel pour voir, ainsi que mesa et xorg et tout le toutim.

EDIT 3 : bon, j'ai tout updaté (même le kernel), et rien n'y fait. Plus qu'à attendre une màj du driver donc.

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon a priori le 7.4 devrait nous apporter son lot de nouveautes qui vont bien avec le driver radeon  

==> http://www.x.org/wiki/Releases/7.4

Vivement mai 2008 , par contre parle pas du xorg-server ?? est ce le 1.5 qui va debouler avec ?parce que l'EXA est amelioré aussi avec le xorg-server-1.4

==> http://www.x.org/wiki/Server14Branch

Surtout que sur le xorg 7.3 :

==> EXA: A great deal of work has been done on the EXA framework to make it more usable.

Arf va falloir être patient encore  :Wink: 

```

moi j'ai juste le souci du kernel 2.6.24 sur mon pc ... Regarde peut être du coté de mesa, on sais jamais 

```

Dis moi loopx , t'as quel version de xorg et xorg-server toi ?

Ceux la nop ?

```

x11-base/xorg-server

      Latest version available: 1.3.0.0-r5

      Latest version installed: 1.3.0.0-r5

      Size of files: 9,046 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org X servers

      License:       xorg-server MIT

*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 7.2

      Latest version installed: 7.2

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org

      Description:   An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

      License:       as-is

```

----------

## loopx

J'ai ceci comme version : 

```
loop loopx # emerge -s xorg-server xorg-x11

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xorg-server ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-base/xorg-server

      Latest version available: 1.4.0.90-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.4.0.90-r3

      Size of files: 9,441 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org X servers

      License:       xorg-server MIT

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xorg-x11 ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 7.3

      Latest version installed: 7.3

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org

      Description:   An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

      License:       as-is

```

 :Laughing:   c'est l'mbrouille mais ca fonctionne ^^

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon çà marche ; l'a fallu recompiler tous les x11-drivers lors du passage au xorg-server 1.4 mais cette fois c'est bon  :Smile: 

mon package.mask est vide  :Smile: 

```

Gentoo rickyload # qlist -I -C x11-drivers/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

Gentoo rickyload #

```

Je suis enfin à jour now 

```

x11-base/xorg-server

      Latest version available: 1.4.0.90-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.4.0.90-r3

      Size of files: 9,441 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org X servers

      License:       xorg-server MIT

*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 7.3

      Latest version installed: 7.3

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org

      Description:   An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

      License:       as-is

```

Le driver a l'air tjrs aussi stable en plus  :Wink: 

gentoo-sources-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 + Radeon + AIGLX + Compiz Fusion !!!! Powwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------

## loopx

j'ai quelques souci avec le driver ... fin je sais pas si c'est le driver ou compiz-fusion ...

J'ai KDE, je sais pas ce qui sais passé mais maintenant, mon clavier est bien reconnu et les touches volumes + et - utilise KMix et son OSD ...

Parfois, quand j'augmente/diminue le volume avec le clavier, on dirait que le bouton se "bloque" (mais il se bloque pas, c'est juste logiciel) et donc, le volume est à fond ou au minimum ... et il reste bloqué .. l'OSD reste affiché à la fenetre et au fina, X est planté, le clavier répond plus (num lock et caps lock ne font plus rien) .. bref, reset obligé   :Confused:      je sais toujours pas ce que c'set, faudrait que je test une upgrade pour voir   :Laughing: 

Je pense que c'est à cause de mon pc qui est un peu lent (dans amarok, il y a le meme problème mais c'est avec le bouton suivant/précédant... si on laisse enfoncer la touche, amarok est dans le gaz pendant un certain temps (le temps de faire suivant sur 50 pistes .... c'est vraiment nul, je comprend pas qu'il n'y ai pas de sécurité à ce niveau   :Crying or Very sad:  ).

----------

## RickyLoad

Bon suite au changement de xorg-server (1.4.0.90-r3 ), je suis passé sous 

==> Option      	"AccelMethod" "EXA" # XAA/EXA

et du coup ds mon xorg.log 

==> (WW) RADEON(0): Option "EXANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

D'ailleurs même si je colle l'autre :

==> (WW) RADEON(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

 Ben c'est carrement mieux , plus de lag , plus de "figeage" de fenetre , plus aucune lenteur  :Smile: )

Je vais laisser comme çà quelque tps pour voir , mais c'est de mieux en mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

tu as quoi comme carte ? tu pense qu'il y a moyen d'avoir des amélioration avec r350 (9600/9700 pro) ?

----------

## RickyLoad

je tournes avec çà 

==> 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]

```

tu pense qu'il y a moyen d'avoir des amélioration avec r350 (9600/9700 pro) ?

```

Ben je sais pas mais chez moi le changement est flagrant !!

le tout est hyper fluide et par rapport à avant j'ai beaucoup moins de ressources de bouffer 

Genre ==> table des processus ( 500 Mo avec 1500 de libre ) 

auparavant des le demarrage l'etait dejà à 7 ou 800 direct , ( rien que le fait d'enclencher Compiz fusion , le truc grimpait ) donc je tourne quelques jours avec çà pour voir et je te tiens au courant  :Wink: 

Mais là je suis hyper content dejà

P.S par contre j'ai des tits probs de clavier egalement depuis la nouvelle mise a jour ==> x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

Plus de 3e niveau entre autre et des oublis de touches au pavé numérique

----------

## loopx

moi j'ai des souci avec le clavier multimedia ...

genre, je joue avec le volume et parfois (compiz ou non), le volume se bloque à 0 ou à 100% et l'OSD reste affiché ... puis tout plante, tout   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## SuperDindon

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> je tournes avec çà 
> 
> ==> 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oui par contre c'est seulement à partir de xorg-server-1.4.0.90 qu'EXA est devenu rapide (pour moi en tout cas) sans l'option MigrationHeuristic. Pour les anciens xorg-server il faut mettre MigrationHeuristic à "greedy".

----------

## loopx

bon, je viens de tester EXA ...

le changement est pas du tout flagrant (voir pire ...)

jvais tester plus longtemps pour voir ... il va me falloir un nouveau pc ...  c'est pour bientot!!! je pense que je passerais à nvidia, parce que j'en ai trop marre d'ATI, même si les histoires commence à s'arranger ...

EDIT: ca rame plus quand le proco monte en charge   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## SuperDindon

Euh je n'ai pas bien compris..  :Shocked:  Tu vantais les mérites du driver libre il y a quelques semaines... Quels sont ces problèmes au juste ?

Et puis alors là, c'est vraiment pas le moment de prendre un nVidia. ATI largement salutaire pour le moyen/long terme en tout cas.

D'ailleurs: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_r300_guide&num=1

----------

## loopx

Bon, pour le EXA, je laisse tomber (même la console ram sous compiz ...).

Alors, concernant le choix nvidia ... C'est que je vais me rachetter un pc et que, vu que j'en ai eu marre, ptet prendre une nvidia ... maintenant j'en sais trop rien ... ca dépendra du driver radeonhd   :Laughing: 

En fait, le driver fonctionne bien, mais je pense que mon pc est un peu trop vieux ... il a bientot 6 ans et bon ... hum ... faut pas pousser hein   :Laughing:    normal que ca va pas des mass ... donc oui, ptet garder ATI, je sais pas...

----------

## SuperDindon

Tu peux arrêter de déprimer loopx  :Cool:  : http://www.botchco.com/agd5f/?p=24 (Full EXA composite support for R3xx/R4xx/R5xx chips)

D'autres news:

AMD Releases Production Microcode For All Radeon GPUs : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_microcode&num=1

glxgears on r500 hardware... for Easter : http://airlied.livejournal.com/58224.html

----------

## loopx

bon ca   :Shocked:   :Cool: 

j'attend la version suivante ... suis sur la 6.8.0 ..

merci pour l'info   :Wink: 

```

[test]

   tab

 space

```

----------

## Dieppe

Suite à un article de phoronix qui parlait de l'avancement de la version de développement de x11-drm, je l'ai réinstallé, et j'ai zappé celui du noyau.

Alors, ça marche... presque :

```

glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

unknown chip id 0x7145, can't guess.

libGL warning: 3D driver returned no fbconfigs.

libGL error: InitDriver failed

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

...

```

Une idée de ce qui cloche ?

EDIT : je précise que c'est avec la version de dev de x11-drm et de radeon

Ah, et pendant que j'y suis, le dmesg : 

```

...

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.28.0 20060524 on minor 0

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm:radeon_do_init_cp] *ERROR* Cannot use PCI Express without GART in FB memory

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

mtrr: no MTRR for d0000000,8000000 found

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R500 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

mtrr: no MTRR for d0000000,8000000 found

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R500 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

[drm] Loading R500 Microcode

Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason b1.

You have some hardware problem, likely on the PCI bus.

Dazed and confused, but trying to continue

```

Je comprends pas pourquoi (ni comment, puisque je l'ai supprimé des modules) il charge d'abord l'ancien drm, avant de lancer le nouveau.

----------

## SuperDindon

 *loopx wrote:*   

> j'ai quelques souci avec le driver ... fin je sais pas si c'est le driver ou compiz-fusion ...
> 
> J'ai KDE, je sais pas ce qui sais passé mais maintenant, mon clavier est bien reconnu et les touches volumes + et - utilise KMix et son OSD ...
> 
> Parfois, quand j'augmente/diminue le volume avec le clavier, on dirait que le bouton se "bloque" (mais il se bloque pas, c'est juste logiciel) et donc, le volume est à fond ou au minimum ... et il reste bloqué .. l'OSD reste affiché à la fenetre et au fina, X est planté, le clavier répond plus (num lock et caps lock ne font plus rien) .. bref, reset obligé       je sais toujours pas ce que c'set, faudrait que je test une upgrade pour voir  
> ...

 

Je viens de tomber sur ça: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys#Disabling_auto-repeat

----------

## SuperDindon

@Dieppe: la version de développement, c'est quelle version au juste ? la version instable de portage ?

edit: Qu'est-ce que tu recherches en fait ? Si c'est l'accélération 2D tu devrais essayer le 2.6.25 (http://www.mail-archive.com/dri-devel%40lists.sourceforge.net/msg33738.html). La version de portage est trop vieille je crois pour les R500 et si c'est la version git eh bien bon courage à toi pour maintenir tout ça  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

 *SuperDindon wrote:*   

> Je viens de tomber sur ça: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys#Disabling_auto-repeat

 

Super, merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

----------

## Dieppe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @Dieppe: la version de développement, c'est quelle version au juste ? la version instable de portage ?
> 
> edit: Qu'est-ce que tu recherches en fait ? Si c'est l'accélération 2D tu devrais essayer le 2.6.25 (http://www.mail-archive.com/dri-devel%40lists.sourceforge.net/msg33738.html). La version de portage est trop vieille je crois pour les R500 et si c'est la version git eh bien bon courage à toi pour maintenir tout ça 

 

En fait c'est la version git (overlay x11), mais je viens de downgrader parce que ça freeze au bout de quelques minutes à chaque fois, et je suis obligé d'arrêter au bouton... (et je ne peux pas utiliser xv pour les videos, ça freeze aussi). Je vais ptête essayer la version 2.6.25, faut que je la trouve (dans un overlay je suppose). En espérant que ça fonctionne mieux.

EDIT : bon en fait j'viens de m'apercevoir que y'a pas besoin d'overlay. Par contre, je suppose que les autres kernel que gentoo-sources sont pas patchés ?

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de tester la version 1.2 du pilote radeonhd et je dois dire que je suis assez déçu.

La version fonctionne super bien chez moi, je mets la version 1.2, sans changer mon xorg.conf, et là je remarque un ralentissement très important avec des problèmes d'affichage dans firefox.

----------

## Magic Banana

Du côté du pilote libre "radeon", une nouvelle version vient d'être annoncée. Le changelog est impressionnant et concerne toutes les cartes Radeon (même les antiques R100). Une grande partie de ces améliorations se concentrent sur les aspects 2D. On voit là l'apport de la documentation publiée par AMD/ATI il y a quelques mois (les spécifications 2D furent les premières sorties). Mais la 3D n'est pas en reste avec notamment une expérience "Compiz" de meilleure qualité.

----------

## SiOu

Bonjour

Voila je compte changer de cg, et l'eternelle question est-ce que les drivers ATI se sont amilioré depuis l'epoque ou j'avais ma 9800pro ( Qui à l'époque meme les drivers proprio etaient tellement pourris que même une geforce 2mx tournait mieux sous enemy territroy , pour vous dir ma deception ).

Donc voila j'ai quelques questions :

- Les drivers proprio ont-ils récupéré leurs retard niveaux performances 3d par rapport à nvidia ? ( Ce que je veux dir , est-ce que les cartes sont correctement exploité ? )

- Les spécification 3D ont-elles enfin eté donné au libre ? et 

- Si Oui les nouvelle carte graphique comme les radeon HD4850 et 4870 sont-elles aussi libere ?

- Les drivers libres ont-il progressé en 3D ?

Voila tant de questions qui me torture   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trapamoosch

 *SiOu wrote:*   

> Bonjour
> 
> Voila je compte changer de cg, et l'eternelle question est-ce que les drivers ATI se sont amilioré depuis l'epoque ou j'avais ma 9800pro ( Qui à l'époque meme les drivers proprio etaient tellement pourris que même une geforce 2mx tournait mieux sous enemy territroy , pour vous dir ma deception ).
> 
> Donc voila j'ai quelques questions :
> ...

 

J'ai acheté une Radeon HD4850 très récemment.

Les pilotes propriétaires 8.7 ne sont pas compatibles avec le noyau 2.6.26 (mais un patch est disponible). Au niveau des performances, ça fonctionne mais je ne saurais pas dire si c'est mieux ou moins bien que Nvidia.

À ma connaissance, les spécifications 3d n'ont pas encore été documentées. La version du pilote libre RadeonHD disponible dans portage ne fonctionne pas avec les dernières ATI mais la version disponible sur le git le peut (en 2d seulement).

Donc si tu veux jouer sous Linux, la seule solution c'est le pilote propriétaire pour le moment (et encore pour quelques temps je pense).

----------

## E11

 *Trapamoosch wrote:*   

>  *SiOu wrote:*   Bonjour
> 
> Voila je compte changer de cg, et l'eternelle question est-ce que les drivers ATI se sont amilioré depuis l'epoque ou j'avais ma 9800pro ( Qui à l'époque meme les drivers proprio etaient tellement pourris que même une geforce 2mx tournait mieux sous enemy territroy , pour vous dir ma deception ).
> 
> Donc voila j'ai quelques questions :
> ...

 

+1

Perso je n'ai pas essayé de jouer sous linux, mais par contre je me demande si une tel carte (HD4850 par exemple) est vraiment utile sous linux ? car le jeu le plus récent qui tourne nativement sous linux est... quake4... qui utilise le moteur de doom3... c'est à dire presque un « ancêtre » comparé au jeu actuel... -> une carte graphique bien moins performante est capable de le faire tourner (ma 6600Gt le faisait très bien) donc si c'est juste pour linux (&wine) je pense qu'un tel achat ne se justifie pas vraiment et qu'une simple 9500gt par exemple ferait largement l'affaire. 

Par contre, si tu as des vues pour jouer sous windows, je ne peux que te conseiller l'HD4850 qui tourne super bien dans tous les jeux et qui a le meilleur rapport qualité/prix actuellement (perso je vois pas l'utilité d'acheter plus cher pour le peu de gain).

----------

## Viiince

J'ai une question par rapport au dual screen avec les nouvelles HD 4850.

Actuellement j'ai un 19", et j'ai l'intention de m'acheter une HD 4850 et un nouvel écran 24".

Sur une nvidia 8600 gts j'ai réussi à faire un bureau étendu entre en 19" et un 22" assez facilement, et je me demandais si c'était réalisable et facile à faire avec une HD 4850.

A savoir que les deux écrans doivent avoir une résolution différente (1920x1200 pour me 24" et 1280x1024 pour le 19").

Ah et il faudrait aussi que ça fonctionne avec l'accélération matérielle (pour Kwin avec KDE4).

Si l'un d'entre vous à tester ou utilise ça merci de passer des infos   :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

D'après Phoronix, AMD est sur le point de fournir des spécifications documentatant le support de la 3D pour les cartes R600. 300 pages avaient étaient fournies il y a 6 mois sur le support de la 3D des cartes R500... suivi de la publication du microcode pour tous les GPU de la firme. Bref, ATI est définitivement le nouveau choix du libre ! Cela fait écrire à Phoronix :

```
If all goes according to plan we'll hopefully see the R600 3D documentation in early September and within the first few weeks of that there should be a first-cut open-source 3D driver that covers the Radeon HD 2000 and 3000 series (possibly the Radeon HD 4800 series too). By the end of the year we would anticipate "a good level" of 2D/3D open-source support for these graphics cards.
```

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour ceux qui ne lisent pas les chroniques de geeks, les spécifications et le code de l'accelleration 3D pour les cartes R600 et R700 viennet d'être publiés sans clause de confidentialité (180 pages de spécification concernant les registres 3D) :

 *Phoronix wrote:*   

> For X.Org developers and enthusiasts, this is a very exciting gift from Advanced Micro Devices. There is now nothing (other than time) preventing open-source developers from enabling 3D support across all available ATI graphics processors -- even the newest just released graphics cards. For end-users, today's releases are a significant milestone in the step towards open-source ATI 3D support on the Linux desktop.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je profite du fait que ce fil n'est pas encore trop enterré pour le remonter.  :Wink:  Juste pour vous annoncer une nouvelle version du bon vieux pilote radeon (tout aussi libre que radeonhd). Voilà les nouveautés :

 *Alex Deucher wrote:*   

> - - Bicubic scaling on r3xx/r4xx/r5xx/rs690
> 
> - - Support for new asics
> 
> - - reduced tearing with Xv
> ...

 

EDIT: Pour savoir où en est le support des différentes générations de cartes par les pilotes libres, il y a la Feature Matrix for Radeons !

----------

## DuF

Petite question :

Le pilote que tu nommes "le bon vieux pilote...", est-ce un pilote commun avec radeonHD car sur la matrice j'ai l'impression qu'ils mélangent les 2 ?

EDIT : Bon en fait sur la page de la matrice il y a un lien qui détaille le pilote radeonHD, donc cela répond à ma question  :Smile: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Juste pour signaler la sortie du xf86-video-ati-6.11.0 (26 Feb 2009)

et surtout dans la prochaine version :

===> Next release: 6.12.0 (accel support for r6xx/r7xx chips,

Pour ceux qui comme moi n'ont pas installés la version => radeonhd:r6xx_r7xx_branch

Voilà vivement cette 6.12.0 que je puisse mettre mes effets sous kwin-4.2.0

----------

## titoucha

En regardant les caractéristiques des pilotes xf86-video-ati et xf86-video-redaonhd, je ne vois plus trop la différence entre les deux sur les "nouvelles" cartes.

----------

## Trapamoosch

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> En regardant les caractéristiques des pilotes xf86-video-ati et xf86-video-redaonhd, je ne vois plus trop la différence entre les deux sur les "nouvelles" cartes.

 

Je suis du même avis, quel sera à moyen ou long terme l'intérêt d'avoir deux pilotes qui font la même chose pour les R600 et les R700 ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Ayé, une transition de plus (on ne rajeunit pas...): AMD Dropping R300-R500 Support In Catalyst Driver. Bon pas de suite, mais à partir du catalyst 9.4.

Je dis çà surtout pour ceux d'entre nous qui font un peu de SAV ATI ici, ça devrait pleuvoir dans pas longtemps, les posts à ce sujet  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Du côté du pilote libre xf86-video-ati les versions se suivent très vite. Moins d'un mois après la version 6.11, la 6.12 pointe le bout de son nez. Au rang des nouveautés, le support de X-Video (décodage vidéo) et de EXA (accélération 3D). En parlant de l'accélération 3D, savez-vous que son support est, en ce moment complètement réécrit et partagé entre les diférents pilotes libres.

----------

## Scullder

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ayé, une transition de plus (on ne rajeunit pas...): AMD Dropping R300-R500 Support In Catalyst Driver. Bon pas de suite, mais à partir du catalyst 9.4.
> 
> Je dis çà surtout pour ceux d'entre nous qui font un peu de SAV ATI ici, ça devrait pleuvoir dans pas longtemps, les posts à ce sujet 

 

L'avantage, c'est qu'en 64 bits, on n'aura jamais les catalyst 9, donc pas de problème avec les r300-r500  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Je viens de vérifier : je suis bien avec le new driver radeon, EXA activé, dri fonctionnel, KWIN effect activé ...

Lorsque je lis une video, la vidéo refuse de se déformer !!!  :Sad:     ca fonctionait du temps de Xgl ... Une idée du pourquoi ca fonctionne pas ?

----------

## sephiroth2

Pareil que moi sauf que chez moi ça marche (du moins avec smplayer !). J'ai du aller dans les préférences puis sélectionner en pilote de sortie "xv (1 - Radeon Textured Video)".

Parcontre avec les autres lecteurs, j'ai pas trouvé...

----------

## loopx

 :Surprised: 

pourtant, smplayer tourne avec XV je pense, mais j'ai pas vraiment cherché plus ... et ca ne fonctionne pas pour l'instant; je regarderais tantot  :Wink: 

----------

## sephiroth2

Oui, avec vlc ou un autre lecteur, je ne peux avoir que "un seul Xv", tandis que smplayer en propose plusieurs...

Celui que j'utilise est suremement un fix pour les ATI ?

----------

## loopx

Rhen pu    naise  :Surprised: 

C'est trop l'abu ce lecteur qui pensent même au gens qui jouent avec les bureaux 3d sur ATI  :Very Happy: 

Je confirme que cette option fonctinone, un autre XV ... spécial pour RADEON ... 

incredible  :Surprised:          j'en reste sur le cul ...

Merci de l'info  :Wink: 

Tiens au fait, ca change quoi au juste ce XV? ca consome plus ou moins de mémoire/processeur ???

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

xvinfo pour avoir la liste des sorties XV présentes sur la machine

On peut les utiliser direct avec mplayer (-vo xv:adaptor=<nombre>) ou avec SMPlayer pour les autres je sait pas.

D'ailleurs y'a aussi des sorties XV pour nVidia mais je ne voit aucune différence avec celle par défaut.

----------

## loopx

J'ai du coupé le XV qui fonctionne pour la déformation ... en full screen, j'avais une ligne horizontale  :Sad:    j'ai un CRT à 85hz ... jsais pas si ca a un rapport; je retesterais.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

C'est p-e pour ça qu'il n'est pas la sortie Xv par défaut, que donne la commande xvinfo ?

----------

## sephiroth2

Bizarre pour toi loopx,

chez moi en fullscreen y'a pas de soucis, c'est hyper stable et fluide !   :Very Happy: 

Quant au Xv, en CPU, il me prend au maximum 7% (sempron 3500+) et environ 20 Mo de ram. 

Mon xvinfo:

```
$ xvinfo

X-Video Extension version 2.2

screen #0                    

  Adaptor #0: "ATI Radeon Video Overlay"

    number of ports: 1                  

    port base: 57                       

    operations supported: PutImage      

    supported visuals:                  

      depth 24, visualID 0x21           

      depth 24, visualID 0x22           

    number of attributes: 22            

      "XV_DEVICE_ID" (range 0 to -1)    

              client gettable attribute (current value is 106)

      "XV_LOCATION_ID" (range 0 to -1)                        

              client gettable attribute (current value is 107)

      "XV_INSTANCE_ID" (range 0 to -1)                        

              client gettable attribute (current value is 108)

      "XV_DUMP_STATUS" (range 0 to 1)                         

              client settable attribute                       

      "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 1)                        

              client settable attribute                       

      "XV_AUTOPAINT_COLORKEY" (range 0 to 1)                  

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)  

      "XV_COLORKEY" (range 0 to -1)                           

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 30) 

      "XV_DOUBLE_BUFFER" (range 0 to 1)                       

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)  

      "XV_OVERLAY_ALPHA" (range 0 to 255)                     

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 255)

      "XV_GRAPHICS_ALPHA" (range 0 to 255)                    

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 255)

      "XV_ALPHA_MODE" (range 0 to 1)                          

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)  

      "XV_BRIGHTNESS" (range -1000 to 1000)                   

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)  

      "XV_CONTRAST" (range -1000 to 1000)                     

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)  

      "XV_SATURATION" (range -1000 to 1000)                   

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)  

      "XV_COLOR" (range -1000 to 1000)                        

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)  

      "XV_HUE" (range -1000 to 1000)                          

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)  

      "XV_RED_INTENSITY" (range -1000 to 1000)                

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)  

      "XV_GREEN_INTENSITY" (range -1000 to 1000)              

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)  

      "XV_BLUE_INTENSITY" (range -1000 to 1000)               

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)  

      "XV_CRTC" (range -1 to 1)                               

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is -1) 

      "XV_GAMMA" (range 100 to 10000)                         

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 1000)

      "XV_COLORSPACE" (range 0 to 1)                           

              client settable attribute                        

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)   

    maximum XvImage size: 2048 x 2048                          

    Number of image formats: 8                                 

      id: 0x41424752 (RGBA)                                    

        guid: 52474241-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71             

        bits per pixel: 32                                     

        number of planes: 1                                    

        type: RGB (packed)                                     

        depth: 32                                              

        red, green, blue masks: 0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff         

      id: 0x54424752 (RGBT)                                    

        guid: 52474254-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71             

        bits per pixel: 16                                     

        number of planes: 1                                    

        type: RGB (packed)                                     

        depth: 16                                              

        red, green, blue masks: 0x7c00, 0x3e0, 0x1f            

      id: 0x32424752 (RGB2)                                    

        guid: 52474200-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71             

        bits per pixel: 16                                     

        number of planes: 1                                    

        type: RGB (packed)                                     

        depth: 16                                              

        red, green, blue masks: 0xf800, 0x7e0, 0x1f            

      id: 0x0                                                  

        guid: 52474200-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71             

        bits per pixel: 24                                     

        number of planes: 1                                    

        type: RGB (packed)                                     

        depth: 24                                              

        red, green, blue masks: 0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff         

      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)                                    

        guid: 59555932-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71             

        bits per pixel: 16                                     

        number of planes: 1                                    

        type: YUV (packed)                                     

      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)                                    

        guid: 55595659-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71             

        bits per pixel: 16                                     

        number of planes: 1                                    

        type: YUV (packed)                                     

      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)                                    

        guid: 59563132-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71             

        bits per pixel: 12                                     

        number of planes: 3                                    

        type: YUV (planar)                                     

      id: 0x30323449 (I420)                                    

        guid: 49343230-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71             

        bits per pixel: 12                                     

        number of planes: 3                                    

        type: YUV (planar)                                     

  Adaptor #1: "Radeon Textured Video"                          

    number of ports: 16                                        

    port base: 58                                              

    operations supported: PutImage                             

    supported visuals:                                         

      depth 24, visualID 0x21                                  

    number of attributes: 2                                    

      "XV_BICUBIC" (range 0 to 2)                              

              client settable attribute                        

              client gettable attribute (current value is 2)   

      "XV_VSYNC" (range 0 to 1)                                

              client settable attribute                        

              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)   

    maximum XvImage size: 2048 x 2048                          

    Number of image formats: 4                                 

      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)

        guid: 59555932-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)

      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)

        guid: 59563132-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

      id: 0x30323449 (I420)

        guid: 49343230-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)

        guid: 55595659-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)
```

----------

## Magic Banana

D'après Phoronix, le support, par les pilotes libres, de l'OpenGL dans les cartes R600 (séries Radeon HD 2000/3000/4000) est pour très bientôt :

 *Phoronix wrote:*   

> Developers have been working on the proper Mesa support for the R600/700 graphics cards in a private code repository. Now this code may finally be pushed out to the general public in the near future.

 

----------

## loopx

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> C'est p-e pour ça qu'il n'est pas la sortie Xv par défaut, que donne la commande xvinfo ?

 

```

loop ~ # xvinfo 

X-Video Extension version 2.2

screen #0                    

  Adaptor #0: "ATI Radeon Video Overlay"

    number of ports: 1                  

    port base: 57                       

    operations supported: PutImage      

    supported visuals:                  

      depth 24, visualID 0x21           

      depth 24, visualID 0x22           

    number of attributes: 22            

      "XV_DEVICE_ID" (range 0 to -1)    

              client gettable attribute (current value is 107)

      "XV_LOCATION_ID" (range 0 to -1)                        

              client gettable attribute (current value is 108)

      "XV_INSTANCE_ID" (range 0 to -1)                        

              client gettable attribute (current value is 109)

      "XV_DUMP_STATUS" (range 0 to 1)                         

              client settable attribute                       

      "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 1)                        

              client settable attribute                       

      "XV_AUTOPAINT_COLORKEY" (range 0 to 1)                  

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)  

      "XV_COLORKEY" (range 0 to -1)                           

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 30) 

      "XV_DOUBLE_BUFFER" (range 0 to 1)                       

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)  

      "XV_OVERLAY_ALPHA" (range 0 to 255)                     

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 255)

      "XV_GRAPHICS_ALPHA" (range 0 to 255)                    

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 255)

      "XV_ALPHA_MODE" (range 0 to 1)                          

              client settable attribute                       

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)  

      "XV_BRIGHTNESS" (range -1000 to 1000)                   

              client settable attribute                                                                                                                                             

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)                                                                                                                        

      "XV_CONTRAST" (range -1000 to 1000)                                                                                                                                           

              client settable attribute                                                                                                                                             

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)                                                                                                                        

      "XV_SATURATION" (range -1000 to 1000)                                                                                                                                         

              client settable attribute                                                                                                                                             

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)                                                                                                                        

      "XV_COLOR" (range -1000 to 1000)                                                                                                                                              

              client settable attribute                                                                                                                                             

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)                                                                                                                        

      "XV_HUE" (range -1000 to 1000)                                                                                                                                                

              client settable attribute                                                                                                                                             

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)                                                                                                                        

      "XV_RED_INTENSITY" (range -1000 to 1000)                                                                                                                                      

              client settable attribute                                                                                                                                             

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)                                                                                                                        

      "XV_GREEN_INTENSITY" (range -1000 to 1000)                                                                                                                                    

              client settable attribute                                                                                                                                             

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)                                                                                                                        

      "XV_BLUE_INTENSITY" (range -1000 to 1000)                                                                                                                                     

              client settable attribute                                                                                                                                             

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)                                                                                                                        

      "XV_CRTC" (range -1 to 1)                                                                                                                                                     

              client settable attribute                                                                                                                                             

              client gettable attribute (current value is -1)                                                                                                                       

      "XV_GAMMA" (range 100 to 10000)                                                                                                                                               

              client settable attribute                                                                                                                                             

              client gettable attribute (current value is 1000)                                                                                                                     

      "XV_COLORSPACE" (range 0 to 1)                                                                                                                                                

              client settable attribute                                                                                                                                             

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)                                                                                                                        

    maximum XvImage size: 2048 x 2048                                                                                                                                               

    Number of image formats: 8                                                                                                                                                      

      id: 0x41424752 (RGBA)                                                                                                                                                         

        guid: 52474241-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71                                                                                                                                  

        bits per pixel: 32                                                                                                                                                          

        number of planes: 1                                                                                                                                                         

        type: RGB (packed)                                                                                                                                                          

        depth: 32                                                                                                                                                                   

        red, green, blue masks: 0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff                                                                                                                              

      id: 0x54424752 (RGBT)                                                                                                                                                         

        guid: 52474254-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71                                                                                                                                  

        bits per pixel: 16                                                                                                                                                          

        number of planes: 1                                                                                                                                                         

        type: RGB (packed)                                                                                                                                                          

        depth: 16                                                                                                                                                                   

        red, green, blue masks: 0x7c00, 0x3e0, 0x1f                                                                                                                                 

      id: 0x32424752 (RGB2)                                                                                                                                                         

        guid: 52474200-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71                                                                                                                                  

        bits per pixel: 16                                                                                                                                                          

        number of planes: 1                                                                                                                                                         

        type: RGB (packed)                                                                                                                                                          

        depth: 16                                                                                                                                                                   

        red, green, blue masks: 0xf800, 0x7e0, 0x1f                                                                                                                                 

      id: 0x0                                                                                                                                                                       

        guid: 52474200-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71                                                                                                                                  

        bits per pixel: 24                                                                                                                                                          

        number of planes: 1                                                                                                                                                         

        type: RGB (packed)                                                                                                                                                          

        depth: 24                                                                                                                                                                   

        red, green, blue masks: 0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff                                                                                                                              

      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)

        guid: 59555932-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)

      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)

        guid: 55595659-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)

      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)

        guid: 59563132-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

      id: 0x30323449 (I420)

        guid: 49343230-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

  Adaptor #1: "Radeon Textured Video"

    number of ports: 16

    port base: 58

    operations supported: PutImage

    supported visuals:

      depth 24, visualID 0x21

    number of attributes: 2

      "XV_BICUBIC" (range 0 to 2)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 2)

      "XV_VSYNC" (range 0 to 1)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)

    maximum XvImage size: 2048 x 2048

    Number of image formats: 4

      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)

        guid: 59555932-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)

      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)

        guid: 59563132-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

      id: 0x30323449 (I420)

        guid: 49343230-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)

        guid: 55595659-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)

```

Bah, mon install à 4 ans, et mon disque dur déconne, jvais en profiter pour réinstaller le tout car commence à péter les plombs ma gentoo. Sinon, j'ai retiré les effets 3D, j'ai des bloquages logiciel du X de temps en temps, je dois me connecter en ssh pour récupérer le pc.

----------

## Magic Banana

Le code OpenGL pour les cartes R600/700 vient d'être publié par AMD. On peut donc s'attendre à de grands progrès pour les pilotes libres dans les semaines/mois à venir.

----------

## RickyLoad

```

Le code OpenGL pour les cartes R600/700 vient d'être publié par AMD. On peut donc s'attendre à de grands progrès pour les pilotes libres dans les semaines/mois à venir.

```

Excellent ,ma tite HD 3450 commence a frémir ...............

----------

## Magic Banana

La documentation 3D pour les cartes des séries R600 et R700 s'étoffe de jour en jour !

 *Phoronix wrote:*   

> For those end-users just interested in usable 3D support for the Radeon HD 2000, 3000, and 4000 series, it should be just a matter of weeks before it reaches a semi-ready state. Those with older ATI hardware should already have proper 3D support in Mesa, while all of this OpenGL support will be enriched once migrating to the Gallium3D architecture later this year.

 

----------

## loopx

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP :p

Je up car .. c'est l'heure pour moi de faire un choix de carte graphique ... Est-ce que ATI tiens ses promesses, ou faut-il passer à nvidia ?

 :Smile: 

Tout est dans le message ^^

Alors, What's up ?!?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Est-ce que ATI tiens ses promesses, ou faut-il passer à nvidia ?

 

Pour ce qui est de l'accélaration 2D les performances des pilotes libres sont extrêment bonnes (meilleures que celles du pilote privateur). Tu peux aussi jeter un coup d'œil à ces tests plus récents (effectués sur la dernière Ubuntu) mais moins complets. Quand on regarde les performances sur les jeux 3D, ce n'est pas encore cela mais les pilotes sont en pleine réécriture (avec notamment le kernel mode-setting ATI, le gestionnaire de mémoire TTM et une nouvelle pile Mesa Radeon qui feront tous trois leurs entrées dans le prochain noyau).

En tout cas, il semblerait qu'il faille éviter comme la peste les cartes FirePro.

Bref, si tu veux surtout d'excellentes performances 2D et es capable d'attendre le prochain noyau pour des performances 3D que l'on nous promet bonnes, va pour une Radeon HD. Sinon, Intel permet d'avoir une carte moyenne mais parfaitement exploitable avec le pilote (libre) développé par le constructeur. Avec NVidious qui cache les spécifications de ces cartes, les pilotes libres les exploitant sont encore loin d'apporter des performances dignes de ce nom.

----------

## loopx

Oki super, merci pour les infos  :Smile:    Donc, ca bouge, c'est bien, je vais prendre une radeon HD alors :p      je vais looker ca ^^

 *Quote:*   

> Voici 9 ans qu'existe le pilote FireGL, voici 9 ans que celui-ci constitue le morceau de code le plus infecte qui ait été donné à Linux/FreeBSD! Ne fonctionnant jamais du premier coup, à la stabilité qui ne doit tenir que de la légende, aux performances honteuses face à ses homologues OSX ou Win32! FireGL est, pour être le moins équivoque possible, de la MERDE!

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

Uh ih, voilou, je pense que je vais prendre :

HD4890 1024Mo GDDR5

 :Cool: 

----------

## engil

Merci d'apporter un retour sur la config / version de noyau / pilotes utilisés une fois que tu auras reçu ta carte  :Very Happy: 

Ca m'interresse car j'ai une HD4570 (mobility) avec le kernel 2.6.30-r4 et fglrx ne fonctionne pas   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## loopx

 *engil wrote:*   

> Merci d'apporter un retour sur la config / version de noyau / pilotes utilisés une fois que tu auras reçu ta carte 
> 
> Ca m'interresse car j'ai une HD4570 (mobility) avec le kernel 2.6.30-r4 et fglrx ne fonctionne pas  

 

Ouf, c'est pas pour tout de suite, ptet pas avant septembre ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *engil wrote:*   

> Ca m'interresse car j'ai une HD4570 (mobility) avec le kernel 2.6.30-r4 et fglrx ne fonctionne pas  

 

Ce fil concerne les pilotes libres (radeon et radeonhd). Les as-tu essayé ?

----------

## engil

Oui, j'ai essayé, et j'utilise le pilote radeon.

Non en fait le pilote libre me convient tres bien mais il me semble que la 3D ne fonctionne pas, alors je posais la question au cas ou ...

----------

## RickyLoad

Salut 

```

Ca m'interresse car j'ai une HD4570 (mobility) avec le kernel 2.6.30-r4 

```

Perso avec une HD 3450 je suis passé au RadeonHD sous kernel 2.6.30-r4 également, et c'est encore mieux que le Radeon que j'utilisais avant !!

Voilà si çà peut te décider a l'essayer  :Wink: 

==> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-772385-highlight-.html

----------

## engil

Pour l'instant le "radeon" me va bien, j'ai activé la transparence sous E17 et c'est fluide, je peux lire une video en plein écran (divx & flash), donc pas de problèmes.

Ma carte a une puce RV710, mais bon je ne vois pas trop l'intéret de passer au radeonhd, si j'ai bien compris les drivers radeon et radeonhd sont assez proches en terme de fonctionnalités, et aucun d'entre eux ne supporte la 3D pour ma carte  :Razz: 

----------

## loopx

 *engil wrote:*   

> Pour l'instant le "radeon" me va bien, j'ai activé la transparence sous E17 et c'est fluide, je peux lire une video en plein écran (divx & flash), donc pas de problèmes.
> 
> Ma carte a une puce RV710, mais bon je ne vois pas trop l'intéret de passer au radeonhd, si j'ai bien compris les drivers radeon et radeonhd sont assez proches en terme de fonctionnalités, et aucun d'entre eux ne supporte la 3D pour ma carte 

 

Bah, en principe, du doit prendre radeonhd  ... L'autre driver est pour les modèles plus ancien, même si il supporte correctement certain nouveau modèle. Dans mon cas, je voudrais utiliser radeonhd  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Bah, en principe, du doit prendre radeonhd  ... L'autre driver est pour les modèles plus ancien, même si il supporte correctement certain nouveau modèle. Dans mon cas, je voudrais utiliser radeonhd 

 

Pas forcément. Le support de la "TV Out" et du "Power Saving (Powerplay)" sur les cartes  RS690, R500, R600 et R700 ne sont, pour l'instant, supportés que par le pilote radeon.

----------

## loopx

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Bah, en principe, du doit prendre radeonhd  ... L'autre driver est pour les modèles plus ancien, même si il supporte correctement certain nouveau modèle. Dans mon cas, je voudrais utiliser radeonhd  
> 
> Pas forcément. Le support de la "TV Out" et du "Power Saving (Powerplay)" sur les cartes  RS690, R500, R600 et R700 ne sont, pour l'instant, supportés que par le pilote radeon.

 

et bien par le pilote "radeon" ?????? Ca parrait illogique dans ce cas  :Surprised: 

EDIT: concernant mon choix sur la HD4890, je devrais peut être y faire attention ... En effet, il y a rude concurence avec NVidia, j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont tout deux entrain de tout faire voler dans l'espoir de remporter la coupe du monde lol ... et que donc, ca risque d'être un peu la cata.

En fait, il y a principalement ces choses qui me dérange sur la HD4890 : 

- la consomation .. c'est moi ou c'est carément devenu la folie sur quelques années  :Surprised:  ?

- le bruit (ok, la température etc .. mais parraitrait que cette HD fait quand même beaucoup de bruit au niveau de la ventilation ..

- y a un ventilo qui risque de péter après un temps, comme sur toute mes autres cartes graphique ...

- le prix, presque 200 euro quand même

Je suis pas un grand joueur, mais j'ai envie de jouer correctement à far cry (et faut pas oublier que j'aurais d'ici quelques moi un écran 26" ...)...

Alors, qu'en penser vous ?

----------

## ppg

Pour linux, à moins d'être un fan de bureau blingbling, les pilotes radeon et radeonhd font de la 2D et accèleration 2D mieux que les pilotes proprio (enfin c'est un ami qui me l'a dit, un évangéliste radeonhd).

Après pour jouer à farcry je suppose que tu n'utilise pas linux, dans ce cas les performances de ma hd4870 sont plus que corectes. Pas la peine d'acheter un monstre hors de prix et qui consomme un max de jus pour ça.

J'ai un 22" et pour te donner une idée je joue à left 4 dead en résolution maxi avec l'anti aliasing 4x et tout le reste à fond ; et c'est très fluide (60 fps, mais c'est bloqué et j'ai eu la flemme de chercher comment on peut monter au delà dans la config du jeu).

Le seul truc que j'a pas testé avec radeonhd c'est les vidéos hd.

----------

## loopx

en fait, j'ai peur pour le bruit aussi, j'aime le silence. Il semblerait que les cartes d'aujourd'hui ne connaissent que les ventilateur ... :s     domage donc  :Sad:      Enfin, je jouerais pas souvent donc, faudrait pas que ca geule de trop sous linux ...

----------

## ppg

 *loopx wrote:*   

> en fait, j'ai peur pour le bruit aussi, j'aime le silence. Il semblerait que les cartes d'aujourd'hui ne connaissent que les ventilateur ... :s     domage donc      Enfin, je jouerais pas souvent donc, faudrait pas que ca geule de trop sous linux ...

 

Dans ce cas les cartes intel sont peut être un meilleur choix. Ou alors j'avais troucé celle là :

http://www.homemedia.fr/actualites/4332-Radeon-HD-4650-fanless.html

Mais ça doit être un peu veillot maintenant

----------

## Gaby

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai jamais compris les différences entre les 2 drivers libre, la situation était claire au début (radeon pour les anciennes cartes et radeonHD les cartes HDXXXX) mais maintenant je suis largué.

De plus, les 2 drivers sont sensés avoir les mêmes composants 2D/3D pour les chipsets série 6 et 7 mais le comportement ne semble pas être le même (cf le lien de RickyLoad).

Bref, quant est il des différences / objectifs réelles ?

Gaby

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Je n'ai jamais compris les différences entre les 2 drivers libre, la situation était claire au début (radeon pour les anciennes cartes et radeonHD les cartes HDXXXX) mais maintenant je suis largué.
> 
> De plus, les 2 drivers sont sensés avoir les mêmes composants 2D/3D pour les chipsets série 6 et 7 mais le comportement ne semble pas être le même (cf le lien de RickyLoad).
> 
> Bref, quant est il des différences / objectifs réelles ?

 

Cette page (que j'ai donnée dans mon dernier message...) donne les principales technologies supportées par chacun des deux pilotes. En suivant les liens en haut de la page (celui-ci pour radeon, celui-là pour radeonhd), tu trouves la réponses à ta question :

 *X.Org Foundation wrote:*   

> Radeon has some features not available in radeonhd and vice versa, but generally they are starting to be quite close while radeon supports all the cards and radeonhd only r5xx-r7xx.
> 
> The differences between radeon and radeonhd with r5xx-r7xx:
> 
>     * radeon supports tear-free video playback
> ...

 

----------

## Oupsman

[mode troll]

Pis au moins le driver radeonhd il fait pas planter mon PC, au contraire du driver fglrx  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

[/mode troll]

désolé, c'était mon coup de gueule du soir.

----------

## El_Goretto

[OFF]

 *ppg wrote:*   

> [...]left 4 dead[...](60 fps, mais c'est bloqué et j'ai eu la flemme de chercher comment on peut monter au delà dans la config du jeu).

 

Euh, "video sync" à off?  :Smile: 

Mais il dit qu'il en voit pas l'intérêt, bien au contraire.

@loopx: Concernant les conso des cartes, ça fait 2 ans bien tassés que les cartes sont à plus de 170-220W en charge. La dernière "poids-plume" en date était le nvidia G92 avec les 8800GT et dérivés (9800&co) avec 120W en charge. Nvidia ou ATI, c'est partout pareil sur les haut de gamme (calmos les fanboys).

J'attends de voir la tronche de la prochaine génération (fin 2009 - début 2010), mais quand on voit les projets à long terme d'Intel et Larrabee, ben ça fait peur côté perfs/conso.

[/OFF]

----------

## Magic Banana

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Nvidia ou ATI, c'est partout pareil sur les haut de gamme (calmos les fanboys).

 

Pas au niveau de la publication des spécifications et donc du support par un pilote Libre...

----------

## loopx

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> [OFF]
> 
> @loopx: Concernant les conso des cartes, ça fait 2 ans bien tassés que les cartes sont à plus de 170-220W en charge. La dernière "poids-plume" en date était le nvidia G92 avec les 8800GT et dérivés (9800&co) avec 120W en charge. Nvidia ou ATI, c'est partout pareil sur les haut de gamme (calmos les fanboys).
> 
> J'attends de voir la tronche de la prochaine génération (fin 2009 - début 2010), mais quand on voit les projets à long terme d'Intel et Larrabee, ben ça fait peur côté perfs/conso.
> ...

 

C'est impressionant  :Surprised:      Je me demande jusqu'ou il vont aller car la .... bientot on pourra intégrer un four à micro-onde dans la tour pour chauffer des pates ...

 :Laughing: 

EDIT: sinon, quitte à prendre un truc qui consomme pour bien jouer ... existe t'il des système de refroidissement passif pour HD4890 et .. qui fonctionne bien (je veux dire, sans faire planter car ca dissipe mal ?) ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *loopx wrote:*   

> EDIT: sinon, quitte à prendre un truc qui consomme pour bien jouer ... existe t'il des système de refroidissement passif pour HD4890 et .. qui fonctionne bien (je veux dire, sans faire planter car ca dissipe mal ?) ?

 

Re-OFF (mais c'est pas ma faute  :Razz: ):

Non, c'est pas possible, monsieur. Avec un GPU qui grimpe à +90/100°C quand refroidi par sa turbine à fond en charge, un simple radiateur n'y suffira pas. Seuls les bas de gamme tiennent avec du passif (comme la HD4350 du HTPC de mon paternel).

----------

## loopx

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   EDIT: sinon, quitte à prendre un truc qui consomme pour bien jouer ... existe t'il des système de refroidissement passif pour HD4890 et .. qui fonctionne bien (je veux dire, sans faire planter car ca dissipe mal ?) ? 
> 
> Re-OFF (mais c'est pas ma faute ):
> 
> Non, c'est pas possible, monsieur. Avec un GPU qui grimpe à +90/100°C quand refroidi par sa turbine à fond en charge, un simple radiateur n'y suffira pas. Seuls les bas de gamme tiennent avec du passif (comme la HD4350 du HTPC de mon paternel).

 

 :Shocked: 

 :Sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Les cartes Radeon HD 4100, Radeon HD 4200, Mobility Radeon HD 4100 et Mobility Radeon HD 4200 fonctionnent maintenant (c'est à dire le jour-même de la sortie du chipset !) avec le pilote Libre radeon. Voilà ce qu'écrit Phoronix :

 *Phoronix wrote:*   

> The RS880 / 785G IGPs are now properly recognized and the 2D acceleration support is complete.

 

Si ce n'est pas de la réactivité cela !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Les pilotes Libres font maintenant tourner Compiz sur les cartes R600 et R700.

Par ailleurs, AMD vient de publier (toujours sans accord de non divulgaion) plus de 800 pages de documentation sur ses south bridges. Cela devrait grandement aider les développeurs de coreboot.

Si vous voulez signer une pétition pour une publication publique de toutes les spécifications matérielles, elle est là.

----------

## Magic Banana

Le pilote radeon supporte maintenant les Vertex Buffer Objects et les Occlusion Queries. Pour savoir ce dont il s'agit, il y a des liens sur la page précédemment pointée. Sinon vous pouvez vous contenter de l'affirmation suivante :

 *Phoronix wrote:*   

> According to one developer, this has already caused a major frame-rate improvement with the open-source ATI stack compared to just a week ago.

 

----------

## loopx

 :Surprised:    ca bouge bien chez ati, j'apprécie  :Smile: 

----------

## Sawn

Hum ça bouge bien chez les devs du pilote libre, ça fait plaisir, faudra que je retente le driver  :Smile: 

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*    *loopx wrote:*   EDIT: sinon, quitte à prendre un truc qui consomme pour bien jouer ... existe t'il des système de refroidissement passif pour HD4890 et .. qui fonctionne bien (je veux dire, sans faire planter car ca dissipe mal ?) ? 
> 
> Re-OFF (mais c'est pas ma faute ):
> 
> Non, c'est pas possible, monsieur. Avec un GPU qui grimpe à +90/100°C quand refroidi par sa turbine à fond en charge, un simple radiateur n'y suffira pas. Seuls les bas de gamme tiennent avec du passif (comme la HD4350 du HTPC de mon paternel). 
> ...

 

J'ai une 4870 sur laquelle j'ai monté un Scythe Musashi et je dois dire que j'en suis pas mécontent : c'est pas du passif puisque ce sont deux ventilateurs slims de 120mm mais je les trouve pas bruyants, loin de là.

Perso je peux jouer en les laissant au mini tout en ayant des températures convenables (bon après le boîtier aussi est bien ventilé (Antec Nine Hundred), dans un boîtier pas/peu ventilé je promet pas le même résultat).

----------

## philius

sympa il faudra que je refasse un test avec ma carte ati

pour l'instant j'ai réinstallé la geforce

la dernière fois que j'avais essayé les drivers libre (radeonhd)

la rapidité d'affichage était vraiment inférieur au driver proprio en 2D

aujourd'hui j'ai en stock

une radeon hd 2600 pro (la plus rapide)

une geforce 6200

un chipset intel intégré 82G33/G1 dans un ich7

je me demande celle qui serait la plus rapide

en 2D

en 3D

et avec quel pilote

sachant qu'actuellement si je tourne sur la geforce, c'est que c'est la seule que j'ai réussi à installer

et que j'aimerai bien remettre l'ati mais impossible de compiler les drivers sur les derniers mois 

j'attends un peu de news de se coté (voir les pilotes libre à vous lire...)

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Je viens de passer de nvidia 6200 à une radeon HD4670.

Avez-vous des tips pour optimiser les cartes ATI.

----------

## El_Goretto

[OFF]

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Je viens de passer de nvidia 6200 à une radeon HD4670.
> 
> Avez-vous des tips pour optimiser les cartes ATI.

 

C'est là qu'on voit les gros progrès fait par ATI... il y a quelques années (mois?  :Smile: ), c'est "avez vous des tips pour la faire fonctionner" qu'on aurait eu comme question ^^.

[/OFF]

----------

## Gaby

Bonjour,

J'ai une HD3870 et le driver radeonhd et j'ai activé l'accélération 2D et XVideo sans rencontrer le moindre soucis jusque là (plusieurs mois).Voir ici pour la marche à suivre

Je suis également preneur d'autre optimisation.

Gaby

----------

## marmotton

Bah comme l'a dit Magic Banana, en plus "joueur" il y a  la 3D, voir sur le forum de phoronix : http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18349&page=8 , le poste de Fran,  je l'utilise chez moi avec une HD4850 ça tourne bien avec Compiz si ce n'est les problèmes de corruption du texte lorsqu'on tape/sélectionne du texte...

----------

## Magic Banana

Le Kernel Mode Setting pour les cartes ATI sera intégré au prochain noyau (2.6.32). Il permettra aux possesseurs de cartes R600 d'avoir, avec les pilotes Libres, l'acceleration 2D, 3D et Xv ainsi que le support de DRI2.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le Kernel Mode Setting pour les cartes ATI sera intégré au prochain noyau (2.6.32). Il permettra aux possesseurs de cartes R600 d'avoir, avec les pilotes Libres, l'acceleration 2D, 3D et Xv ainsi que le support de DRI2.

 

Avant d'écrire sur le support, dans le prochain noyau, du Kernel Mode Setting pour les cartes R600, j'aurais probablement dû, comme le fait (avec les détails techniques) patrick_g pour DLFP, rappeler que le support de ce même Kernel Mode Setting pour les cartes R100 à R500 est lui déjà présent dans le noyau actuel (2.6.31).

----------

## loopx

Je suis passé au kernel 2.6.31  :Smile:   j'ai l'impression que c'est plus fluide, mais rien n'est plus sure ...

Alors, y a t'il de vrai progrès/constatation niveau rapidité d'affichage avec le 2.6.31 ?

J'ai une ati 9600 toujours, que faut-il faire pour que ca tourne correctement avec le driver libre radeon et l'initialisation dans le kernel ? tuto ? (j'ai pas modifié ces configs depuis des mois ... suis completement dépassé  :Smile: )

Faut-il utiliser le truc du kernel pour bénéficier de l'optimisation au niveau graphique du à la version 2.6.31 ?

----------

## peapa

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Faut-il utiliser le truc du kernel pour bénéficier de l'optimisation au niveau graphique du à la version 2.6.31

 

Si tu veux parler du Kernel Mode Setting, je l'ai testé sur ma radeon 9600, c'est sur c'est rapide pour les changements vt/xorg mais en contrepartie les performances sont sensiblement amoindries.

La 3d est plus lente mais ce qui m'a le plus gêné c'est que certains effets de transition dans firefox, comme l'affichage des images sur certains sites qui mettent un cadre au dessus de la page originale tout en l'assombrissant, et bien ils sont carrément pas fluides (ça prend 5 sec pour afficher l'image). Y'a ptét des astuces ou des options pour remédier à ce problème mais j'ai pas creusé.

Sinon un autre point positif du KMS : j'ai pu suspendre mon pc sans me prendre une jolie corruption de l'affichage lors de la sortie ! Sans KMS, il me faut tuxonice pour éviter ce problème.

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Alors, y a t'il de vrai progrès/constatation niveau rapidité d'affichage avec le 2.6.31 ?

 

J'ai pas constaté de changement sans le KMS.

----------

## _Seth_

Un petit retour d'utilisation d'une ati HD 3450 après 7 mois. J'ai essayé les pilotes libres que je n'ai pas trouvé à la hauteur (trop lente, trop de conso CPU) : je ne suis pas gros consommateur de 3D et de jeux mais je me suis habitué à quelques gâteries visuelles, en particulier à la console transparente ce qui faisait tout ramer avec radeonhd. Le pilote proprio est complètement buggé : il est très lent pour le resize ou le minimize des fenêtres, il provoque des freezes réguliers et complets, et surtout il y a plein de problèmes pour la lecture de vidéos !

Bref, je reviens chez nvidia, j'essayerai ati à nouveau dans quelques années. Je pense que j'aurais pu tirer meilleur parti du pilote libre mais je n'ai pas eu suffisamment de temps pour me pencher longtemps dessus. Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas trop de temps, donc je cherche une carte facile à installer et à maintenir à jour : il semble que ce soit chez nvidia ou intel que l'on trouve cela pour l'instant.

Désolé pour le troll du dimanche

----------

## Magic Banana

Linux 2.6.32-rc1 est sorti avant-hier. Les cartes Radeon HD 2000/3000/4000 exploitent maintenant le Kernel-based Mode Setting (KMS) et le Direct Rendering Manager (DRM) pour leur accélaration 3D.Last edited by Magic Banana on Tue Sep 29, 2009 8:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

J'ai largé ati il y a presque 1 an justement parce que le pilote proprio était pourri (comme à son habitude) et que le pilote libre était loin encore d'apporter ce qu'il fallait. Mais au train où vont les choses, ma prochaine CG sera une ATI c'est sûr. 

Je teste de temps à autre le pilote libre sur un pc qui a une radeonhd, et la 2d est vraiment au point par rapport à fglrx. Reste à voir ce que va donner la 3d.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je teste de temps à autre le pilote libre sur un pc qui a une radeonhd, et la 2d est vraiment au point par rapport à fglrx.

 

kwenspc l'a écrit, Phoronix l'a mesuré. Le pilote Libre arrive largement en tête sur presque tous les tests.

----------

## Magic Banana

Encore des bonnes nouvelles du côté du pilote Libre radeon :

* le kernel-mode setting progresse à grand pas (un commit de plus de 3000 lignes de code) dans linux 2.6.32.

* Le travail sur Gallium3D est "en grande partie" accompli pour les cartes R300 à R500.

----------

## Magic Banana

En installant mesa-dri-drivers-experimental (dans les dépôts de la prochaine Fedora), les cartes ATI Radeon HD 2xxx, 3xxx et 4xxx font tourner, avec le pilote Libre radeon, des jeux 3D avec de façon très respectable.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Si l'on regarde de l'autre côté de la Force (nVidious), les pilotes Libres deumeurent très primitifs du fait de l'attitude de nVidia qui refuse de communiquer la moindre spécification technique au développeurs de nouveau. La situation n'est pas prête de s'améliorer :

 *Andy Ritger, dans l'équipe nVidia développant le pilote privateur pour GNU/Linux, en réponse à Michael Larabel de Phoronix wrote:*   

> Q: AMD was able to open source and/or document a lot by separating out the parts they couldn't legally disclose. Similar problems have been cited as preventing NVIDIA from open sourcing their driver (licensed 3rd parts code, etc) or documentation. Could nVidia use the same strategy?
> 
> A similar strategy might be technically possible for NVIDIA, but for better or worse I think it is quite unlikely. There are several reasons for this:
> 
> - For competitive reasons on other platforms, I don't think we would ever open source any of our cross-platform driver source code (which is 90%+ of the Linux driver... see my earlier description of code sharing). The Linux-specific pieces of the driver code base don't really stand on their own, and generally need to change in sync with the cross-platform code, so I don't believe it would be practical to just open source the Linux-specific pieces.
> ...

 

----------

## loopx

Miam miam  :Smile:    vite ma HD5850  :Smile: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Voilà je fais une remonté du sujet...

Je vais (peut-être) devoir bientôt changer de laptop, et donc j'aimerais savoir où en est le pilote libre ATI actuellement ? 

J'avais pour l'instant une nvidia, les pilotes (proprio) fonctionnaient très bien.

Donc pour mon prochain choix: nvidia ou ati ? 

Mon environnement de bureau est KDE4, j'aime bien compiz et tous les effets bling bling. 

Par contre, je ne suis pas spécialement jeux video (quand j'y suis c'est les jeux style supertux, frozenbuble...ou alors vraiment rarement alienarena ou autre).

Une carte graphique ATIest utilisable avec les drivers libre au niveau 2D et 3D ? Bientôt utilisable (affaire d'un ou deux mois) ?  ou bien attendre encore quelques années et là je me tourne toujours vers du nvidia ? 

C'est vrament un choix difficile... un pilote libre pour ati, ça serait super cool, mais bon je n'ai pas non plus envie d'attendre des années pour le voir apparaitre et pendant ce temps avoir un système pas utilisable...

----------

## Trapamoosch

Normalement pas mal de chose vont devenir utilisable avec l'apparition des noyaux 2.6.32 (KMS etc...). La 3D devrait arriver rapidement, c'est déjà fait dans les versions expérimentales des pilotes. Tout ça est d'ailleurs disponibles sur la Fedora 12.

Donc à mon avis, tu peux partir sur du ATI si tu veux tenter, c'est une affaire de semaines maintenant.

----------

## Gaby

Bonjour,

Bonne nouvelle pour les possesseurs de chipset r6xx :

```
$ grep r600 /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so

$ equery b /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so in *... ]

media-libs/mesa-7.7_rc2 (/usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so)
```

Installation ok, faut que je test pour voir comment ça tourne.

Gaby

----------

## Trapamoosch

C'est une bonne nouvelle que les versions RC de mesa soient intégrées dans Portage.

L'initialisation se passe bien sur ma HD4850, googleearth est fluide mais le texte s'affiche mal. Par contre compiz freeze instantanément. Je n'ai pas fait plus de tests, mais ça reste prometteur.

----------

## Gaby

J'ai complètement planté le PC en lancant google earth et glxgears ne se lance plus. Une erreur a propos du kernel, il faut peut être que je passe en 2.6.32.

Sinon j'avais pas mal de corruption avant cette mise à jour et maintenant plus rien.

Gaby

Edit : au final j'ai la 3D qui fonctionne plutôt bien (blender à l'air fluide et Google earth au poil) avec un kernel 2.6.32, xorg en ~arch et libdrm / mesa / xf86-video-ati en version 999 (overlay x11). J'ai une HD3870 chipset RV670. Il faut que je test un peu plus c'est encore tout frais.

----------

## k-root

Radeon HD 4550 (RV710)

kernel : 2.6.33-rc2   (firmware : http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/ )

xorg en ~arch et libdrm / mesa / xf86-video-ati en version 999  (layman -a x11)

glxinfo | grep render

```
direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RV710 9540) 20090101  TCL DRI2
```

compiz : ok (1%cpu..   :Razz:  )

vdrift : ok 

blender : slow

openarena : veryslow

----------

## Gaby

Salut,

Je n'ai rien compris à l'histoire du firmware, peux tu m'expliquer ?

Je bien activé les options du kernel (gentoo-source-2.6.32) mais n'ayant pas trouvé le fichier .bin je ne suis pas aller plus loin.

Mais j'ai ça dans mon dmesg : 

```
platform radeon_cp.0: firmware: using built-in firmware radeon/RV670_pfp.bin

platform radeon_cp.0: firmware: using built-in firmware radeon/RV670_me.bin
```

J'avais cru comprendre que le firmware résolvait les problèmes d'interrupt du kernel mais ils ont disparu lorsque je suis passé au version -999

Pour ce qui est des perf, compiz tourne nickel, blender je n'ai pas test plus que cela mais ça tourne bien. Par contre j'ai essayé de faire tourner Eve-Online mais je plante le PC une fois sur 2 et wine gueule sur un problème d'OpenGL mal installé.

Gaby

----------

## Tom_

J'ai une petite question sur les drivers RadeonHD : supportent-ils le décodage matériel des videos (XvBA) ? 

Merci d'avance!

----------

## k-root

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Je n'ai rien compris à l'histoire du firmware, peux tu m'expliquer ?
> 
> Je bien activé les options du kernel (gentoo-source-2.6.32)

 

des fichiers manquants pour vanilla-sources-2.6.33_rc2 : Using newer kernels (2.3.33-rcX) and KMS built into the kernel the kernel will boot and show a message about trying to load the R600_rlc.bin firmware

http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21221

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

> J'ai une petite question sur les drivers RadeonHD : supportent-ils le décodage matériel des videos (XvBA) 

 

non,pas encore. mais avec fglrx, oui c`est deja possible..

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_xvmc_xvba&num=1

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_xvba_vaapi&num=1

mplayer 1.0_rc4_p20091124-r2 vaapi/XvBA

http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2429

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question.

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire, il existe deux drivers libres pour les cartes ATI : radeon et radeonhd.

D'après le wiki gentoo (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RadeonHD), radeonhd est mort. Je ne vois rien sur la page officiel du driver qui confirme sa mort (http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd).

D'où ma question :

Quel driver faut-il utiliser ?

Sachant que ma carte (Radeon HD 4870 donc RV770) est supporté par radeonhd (d'après http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-radeonhd/plain/README) et que je ne trouve pas d'info pour le driver radeon.

----------

## k-root

 *Gronono wrote:*   

> Quel driver faut-il utiliser ?

 

The differences between radeon and radeonhd with r5xx-r7xx series:

    * radeon supports the kernel mode-setting (KMS)

    * radeon supports tear-free video playback

    * radeon supports TV-out

    * (radeonhd was for long the one with HDMI audio support, but 2.6.33 kernel now has HDMI audio support for ati as well) 

http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon#head-7b2a81f777639f8e12c9ac08a1e31d4c4bee9ef5

----------

## Gronono

Donc il faut utiliser le driver radeon avec un noyau 2.6.33 (ou plus).

Merci de ta réponse.

----------

## Magic Banana

Si il y en a encore qui doutent des performances 3D du pilote Libre radeon, qu'ils jettent un coup d'œil à ces framerates.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

L'ouverture d'AMD au pilote Libre radeon continue à porter ses fruits :

 *Thorsten Leemhuis wrote:*   

> AMD employee Alex Deucher, for instance, has released versions 6.12.7 and 6.13.0 of the xf86-video-ati driver package. While the former only fixes one minor bug, the latter offers numerous new features; among them are the support of many recent Radeon GPUs, KMS (Kernel-based Mode Setting) and various power saving features found in modern Radeon graphics chips; furthermore, the driver offers rudimentary support for the Evergreen GPUs on series 5000 Radeon HD cards.
> 
> Other advancements of version 6.13 include DRI2 support for all Radeon GPUs up to series r700, which are used, for instance, on series 4000 Radeon HD cards; in combination with current Mesa and DRM code, the driver offers 3D support for series r600 and r700 GPUs (Radeon HD series 2000, 3000 and 4000). However, these and various other new features can already be found in several Linux distributions, because the driver developers used code from the same development branch that has now produced version 6.13.

 

----------

## nuts

up,

j'ai une radeon HD 3450, amplement suffisant a mes besoin que j'utilisais jusqu'ici avec fglrx. jusqu ici car le pilote proprio est desastreux en xinerama (bug de souris, perte des effets visuel), bref je configure mon dual-head avec le pilote "radeon". Seulement pour lire une video avec mplayer c'est une image toutes les 5 secondes.

mplayer me balance:

```
[VO_XV] Apparemment, aucun support Xvidéo disponible pour votre carte vidéo.

[VO_XV] Lancez 'xvinfo' pour vérifier son support Xv et lire

[VO_XV] DOCS/HTML/en/video.html#xv!

[VO_XV] Voir 'mplayer -vo help' pour autres pilotes sortie vidéo (non xv).

[VO_XV] Essayez -vo x11.

```

ce que je fais et:

```
$ xvinfo 

X-Video Extension version 2.2

screen #0

 no adaptors present

```

donc je cherche partout google etc.. ca parle d'utiliser "kms". j'active donc ce qu'il faut dans le noyau et au redemarrage, pire que canal plus crypté... donc je vire kms, j'ai au moins l'affichage de mon bureau avec les effets. mais les videos restent super lentes.

J'ajoute que niveau perfs 3d. je passe de 2000fps avec fglrx a 150fps avec radeon dans glxgears

----------

## k-root

xinerama,  ca existe encore ? xrandr est ton ami

----------

## nuts

ah xinerama est obsolete? bon je vais deja jeter un oeil a xrandr, j'avais suivis ce tuto:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors

 mais ca resoud pas mon prob avec mplayer

----------

